# Low lying Placenta Thread



## Carrie29

Just thought i'd start a thread for those of us that have been diagnosed with this. It has certainly caused me endless worry for the past few days so it would be good to talk to others that have it too.

I went for my 20 week scan on Monday and was told it's 2.3cm's away from the os, the sonographer mentioned that if i had of gone to the other hospital in London that she works at they would not have mentioned it, as there guidelines are anything under 2cms is low whereas at west mid hospital it's anything under 3cms. She told me not to worry and that i would just need another scan at 36 weeks to check the position, she did send me to a clinic to get some more info.

In the clinic the lady said i was the 10th person they had seen that day for this considering it was only lunchtime and 2 sonographers with scans each taking an hour, that seems like a huge percentage for me!. Anyway she said the usual no lifting, no exertion and no sex which is fine (much to DH's annoyance) but she also said no flying. I asked at that point to speak to a doc to discuss my results as i am immigrating to NZ in 5 weeks, all of our shipping has gone our jobs are going and it's a big move not just a holiday so i wanted to be sure of this considering my is 2.3cm's away and likely to move. The doctor eventually agreed to see me and started telling me scary storied that i could bleed to death at any time if not in hospital quickly enough :wacko:, so not to fly. She didn't want to know the other hospitals policies refused to scan me again before i fly to see if it's moved and just kept quoting hospital policy, she had no sympathy for us at all. After 3 hours and DH loosing his rag she finally agreed to speak to a senior consultant. They than said that at 2.3cms it should be absolutely fine and ok to fly. Grrr!!.. anyway left it that i will see a doctor there in 3 weeks time to check how going and hopefully get a fit to fly letter.

The thing is i can't get the other doc's words out of my head about bleeding to death and obviously the most important thing is that baby and me are safe. So i have now booked a private scan for 2 weeks time to see if any movement as the uterus streches.

It seems that 50% of pregnant women get this diagnosed at 20weeks, 95% of them will have it move up in time for the birth, and 10% are false diagnoses (from my research online). 

Just wanted to hear from anyone else that has had this and your experiences.


----------



## Quartz

Just to give you my story to (hopefully) reassure you. I was told I had a low lying placenta at twenty weeks and all they said to me was to come back at 34 weeks - I went back and saw that a lot of people get told the same and most move up and did not think of it. I was not told about no lifting, no exertion or no sex so carried on as normal (although not much of any of the three went on!). We went on holiday at 27 weeks (short haul flight though) which was fine. Then at 34 weeks I went back for the scan only to be told it was still low lying and at that point was only 1.3 cms pretty much had not moved at all. I was told that if it had been 1.2cms I would have been admitted at that point as they would be concerned and remain in hospital for the rest. I went away and carried on as normal pretty much but was told any bleeding to go to hospital. At 36 weeks another scan and booked in for a c section. At 38 weeks went in and had the c section and it was all fine. I never had any bleeding at all and pretty much carried on as normal - I worked travelling into London five days a week on the tube until 351/2 weeks.


----------



## Carrie29

Quartz said:


> Just to give you my story to (hopefully) reassure you. I was told I had a low lying placenta at twenty weeks and all they said to me was to come back at 34 weeks - I went back and saw that a lot of people get told the same and most move up and did not think of it. I was not told about no lifting, no exertion or no sex so carried on as normal (although not much of any of the three went on!). We went on holiday at 27 weeks (short haul flight though) which was fine. Then at 34 weeks I went back for the scan only to be told it was still low lying and at that point was only 1.3 cms pretty much had not moved at all. I was told that if it had been 1.2cms I would have been admitted at that point as they would be concerned and remain in hospital for the rest. I went away and carried on as normal pretty much but was told any bleeding to go to hospital. At 36 weeks another scan and booked in for a c section. At 38 weeks went in and had the c section and it was all fine. I never had any bleeding at all and pretty much carried on as normal - I worked travelling into London five days a week on the tube until 351/2 weeks.

Thanks Quartz thats good to know.. Although i don't want a c-section i am not too worried about having one if needed. It was that silly doc that scared me to death about flying that frightened me.. glad to hear you were fine on yours. Also i will probably relaxing more on the trip there than i do at home, with work and stuff.. Congratulations on your LO, so cute!


----------



## bky

Mine was 1.4cm at 20 weeks and was 7.8 by 32 weeks. I never had any bleeding and worked up until 38ish weeks. There are some other threads on this, and most of them move. Is yours anterior or posterior? The anterior ones I think are more likely to move as that is generally the part that stretches the most, but many of the posterior ones move as well.


----------



## Carrie29

bky said:


> Mine was 1.4cm at 20 weeks and was 7.8 by 32 weeks. I never had any bleeding and worked up until 38ish weeks. There are some other threads on this, and most of them move. Is yours anterior or posterior? The anterior ones I think are more likely to move as that is generally the part that stretches the most, but many of the posterior ones move as well.

Thanks bky, glad your's behaved.. mine is anterior so hoping it will stretch x


----------



## Rach27

Mine was touching the cervix at 20 weeks and in the fundus by my 32 week scan!! A very small number don't get enough clearance. I also flew from NZ to the UK at 27 weeks without issue.

All the best!


----------



## Alias

I was one of the ones who almost bled to death. I was told at 20 weeks the placenta was 'low', but she didn't think it was touching the cervix, it would move up, and all will be fine. Totally opposite of your experience! At 34 weeks I had a scan, and then a internal scan because the external wasn't clear. The placenta was completely covering the cervix. The doctors threatened to keep me in until 38 weeks when I'd be sectioned. But to this point I hadn't had any bleeding so they let me go home, with a promise to readmit at 36 weeks. But the next day I had major bleeding (bled through a super overnight pad in the 15 minutes it took to get to hospital) and was admitted for the duration. Three days later I woke up at 2am not feeling well. I was bleeding internally (placenta was bleeding, but not at the cervix so nothing 'escaping') and baby was in severe distress. I had a crash section and we're all fine now. But if I hadn't already been in hospital it wouldn't have been a happy ending. 

If you're flying soon and haven't had any bleeding, I wouldn't worry too much about flying. It's towards the end of the pregnancy that the risk gets much higher. Any contractions or movement in preparation for labour could move your cervix, which, if the placenta is too close or covering, will cause bleeding. But usually that doesn't happen until later in the pregnancy.


----------



## Mystique26

Is this smilar to placenta previa? I also have a low lying placenta which is completly covering the cervix but Im only 13 weeks now and the doc told me to have another scan at 20 weeks to see if it has moved up.


----------



## chanel

I have been told that my placenta is paritally covering the os and that was at 27wks at a private 4d scan. I have since seen my mw who looked quite concerned but didnt' really give me any scare stories other that any cramps or bleeding then phone the labour ward immediately. After reading this thread i'm seeing why she said this. She didn't mention anything about exerting myself or sex not that i am part-taking in either at the moment. 

Is it likely that if the placenta stays in this position that i will suffer bleeding ? Is it a kinda normal thing to happen in this situation at about 34ish weeks? or could it happen any time now?

The mw will book me in for a scan at about 35ish weeks, the other problem i have is that the baby is breech. I'm not worried about whether or not i need the section i just want us both to deliver safely so that is my main concern at the moment :s.

Oh and placenta previa is the same as far as i'm aware but at 13wks you have loads of time for it to move. I don't think they really make note of it being a problem until you are at 20wks.


----------



## Alias

chanel said:


> Is it likely that if the placenta stays in this position that i will suffer bleeding ? Is it a kinda normal thing to happen in this situation at about 34ish weeks? or could it happen any time now?
> 
> The mw will book me in for a scan at about 35ish weeks, the other problem i have is that the baby is breech. I'm not worried about whether or not i need the section i just want us both to deliver safely so that is my main concern at the moment :s.

I think bleeding is most likely to happen towards the end of the pregnancy. Any softening or movement of the cervix could cause bleeding, as it might tear the placenta. I think the cervix stays relatively put until the end of the pregnancy. My hospital had a policy of admitting previa patients at 36 weeks and sectioning them at 38 weeks. I didn't make it that far, but I had only had a bit of spotting in week 6 then nothing else until 34 1/2 weeks.


----------



## mumtobrandon

I have a low lying posterior placenta. It was diagnosed at my 15 week scan but has moved 2cm away from the cervix in 3 weeks (it was just covering it before) the consultant told me that as long as it moves another 2 cm they wont worry. My next scan is on the 13th (20 weeks) and if it hasn't moved any more, then they will scan again at 32 weeks, and obviously if STILL no movement then it's a c-section for me! I think it will though.
They did ask me if I had any bleeding so far and I said no so I think they are happy with that. It makes sense that it would be more of a problem during the later stages and the cervix is preparing for labour. I hope things improve for you and the placenta moves up. x


----------



## HollySSmith

I was diagnosed with a low lying placenta (posterior) at 20 weeks. I went back this week to check its position and now its completely out of the way. I'm still working, never had a bleed, still have sex without any problems. My doctors were not concerned and to be honest it moves 95% of the time. Try not to let one person stress you out, there are worse case scenarios for any situation in pregnancy.


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

At my 18 week scan I had a complete previa by 28 a partial. By 32 weeks it was a marginal not touching.34 weeks it was 1.7 cm away. At 34 weeks I had a heavy bleed, they put me in the hospital for 3 days and gave me steroid shots. Went home 8 days later another bleed, spent 3 more days in the hospital. Went home only to return the next day by ambulance. I had a major bleed. I mean it looked like some one was murdered. From then on I spent the remanded of my pregnancy on hospital bed rest.(3 weeks) my son was taken c section at 37.5 weeks. Come to find out the placenta was still on the cervix and started to detach. I would listen to your Dr. And take it very serious. My son and I almost didn't make it. But 95% of them do move, I was just a rare case. I hope everything works out. Noah is 15 days old today and very happy and healthy.


----------



## JynxPhD

Has anyone been through this: I was told during the whole pregnancy that I had one placenta at the fundus and the other placenta was a complete previa (twins obviously). At 20 weeks the complete previa had moved and was just a low lying placenta. Well at 24 weeks I was told that it is now covering the cervix again! I can't find any info on this. I haven't had any bleeding (fingers crossed) either. I had a previa with my daughter that cleard up before birth but it never moved back and forth like this! Thanks!


----------



## Mystique26

Thanks for sharing your stories ladies. I hope that our placentas move up for our babies' sake. Im a complete anterior previa at 14 weeks.


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

I had a ton of ultrasounds. Towards the end the placenta started measuring closer to the cervix. My Dr. was confused. My other high risk Dr. Explained that it depends on how full your bladder is. The fuller your bladder the further away the placenta will look on ultrasound, when in reality its closer. At the end of my pregnancy my high risk ob was still saying that I could try a normal delivery, because ultrasound showed the placenta being off the cervix. Even though I had several bleeds. My ob didn't want to risk it. We had a c section and my Dr. Said the placenta was still covering the cervix. And that if I would of tried a normal birth that I would of hemorrhage again and would of had an emergency section.


----------



## mumtobrandon

I didn't know that about the full bladder making it look further away-Mine was over the cervix at 15 weeks and 2cm away at 18 weeks. I have another scan next tuesday so will make sure my bladder isn't too full!!! (they want it 4cm away before they stop scanning)


----------



## Carrie29

i'm getting really nervous now as i have my scan on Sunday to see it's moved.. If it hasn't i won't be on my flight moving to NZ eeeeek!


----------



## mumtobrandon

Hope it has moved hun. x


----------



## newmommy23

I just got told I have placenta pervia and Im soooo scared


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

Hang in there. If you don't have any bleeding you should be ok. I had spotting off and on in my pregnancy. I didn't have heavy bleeding until I was in my 3rd trimester. I was on pelvic rest and was told not to lift more than a gallon of milk. When I had heavy bleeding, I was put on bedrest. I would talk to your Dr. Or midwife and express your concern. I wish you luck. Hope it moves.


----------



## 3pinkwantblue

Hang in there. If you don't have any bleeding you should be ok. I had spotting off and on in my pregnancy. I didn't have heavy bleeding until I was in my 3rd trimester. I was on pelvic rest and was told not to lift more than a gallon of milk. When I had heavy bleeding, I was put on bedrest. I would talk to your Dr. Or midwife and express your concern. I wish you luck. Hope it moves.


----------



## Carrie29

Hey, just to let you all know I had another scan today to check if it is safe for me to fly to nz in 2 weeks and my placenta has moved from 2.3cms upto 7cms in just 4 weeks, which is fab!.... Just proves they can move up quickly. The baby was kissing the placenta I reckon I would too if I could


----------



## jeno_98

I also have a low lying placenta discovered at my 20 week ultrasound. At a 30 week scan it was 0.9 cm from cervix. I have another scan at the end of next week (35 weeks by then). I'm wondering what my chances of it moving by then will be. I was told it needs to be at least 2 cm.


----------



## chanel

chanel said:


> I have been told that my placenta is paritally covering the os and that was at 27wks at a private 4d scan. I have since seen my mw who looked quite concerned but didnt' really give me any scare stories other that any cramps or bleeding then phone the labour ward immediately. After reading this thread i'm seeing why she said this. She didn't mention anything about exerting myself or sex not that i am part-taking in either at the moment.
> 
> Is it likely that if the placenta stays in this position that i will suffer bleeding ? Is it a kinda normal thing to happen in this situation at about 34ish weeks? or could it happen any time now?
> 
> The mw will book me in for a scan at about 35ish weeks, the other problem i have is that the baby is breech. I'm not worried about whether or not i need the section i just want us both to deliver safely so that is my main concern at the moment :s.
> 
> Oh and placenta previa is the same as far as i'm aware but at 13wks you have loads of time for it to move. I don't think they really make note of it being a problem until you are at 20wks.

Well, I did have a bit of a bleed at 30+2 so I'm in hospital at the moment, been in for a few days and hoping to get out tomorrwo. I havebeen given steroids to help develop babies lungs in case of pre term delivery. They scanned me and the placenta is still partially covering the os so I need to come bak in 4 wks for another scan and take it from there

currently the placenta is 16mm away from cervix, it needs to be 4 cms away although they would let me try at 2cm.


----------



## newmommy23

my placenta moved 1/8th away from my cervix! whew!


----------



## jeno_98

I'm now at 35 weeks and ultrasound yesterday determined placenta was still less than 2 cm away. I'm guessing it won't move much at this point. My doctor has now booked me an appt at the OB clinic at the hospital on monday.


----------



## AimeeM

My placenta was 0.5 cm's away from the OS at 20 weeks, by 33 weeks it was 4.5cm's away from the OS and was assured that 5cm's is perfectly fine for a natutal birth. It is not a problem really unless it is totally covering the cervix and in 99% of cases when bordering it moves. Try not to worry too much i am sure it will be fine!

Edit, just seen it has moved, glad it has!


----------



## jeno_98

I know that most do move but not all of them will ... mine hasn't .... I'm now scheduled for a csection at 39 weeks.


----------



## KatieEm

Thanks for this thread, glad I found it! I have posterior low placenta (21weeks pg) and wasn't too worried until I stupidly googled. It's reassuring to see that so many do squidge up and be where they are supposed to be and I'm just going to see how it goes (have another scan in 2 weeks as touching os) and keep positive as really don't fancy another section. Thanks for sharing all! X


----------



## newmommy23

mine hasn't moved any more since then! I've been scheduled a c section on my due date. :flower:
oh well, as long as my LO is ok!


----------



## MikaylasMummy

at the moment i have a complete previa and when my cervix was shortening the placenta was dipping down into the shortening cervix =0..my cervix has since lengthened my placenta is still very low but moving ever so slightly.my dr is not too concerned due to a bunch of other placenta issues i have to have a csection anyway and the previa is towards the back more so wont be in the way of the section.also i dont know if this is a seperate issue or just involved with a previa but the really big blood vessels are right ontop of my cervix too..my dr is pretty confident it will move out of the way and not cause problems but if it doesnt i will just have to have the csection a little earlier and watch for bleeding


----------



## Heavenx

Thanks for sharing ladies, I'm glad I found this thread too. I was told I had a low laying placenta with my first pregnancy at 20 weeks and by 28 weeks it had completely moved up to it's correct position. However with this pregnancy I had another scan at 32 weeks and it still hadn't moved enough, I saw my consultant at 36+4 weeks and she said that I'll have to have a c-section, whihc has now been booked, due to it being a partial placenta pravaeria (spelling?) I was asked a number of times if I'd lost any blood or had any discharge with tinges of blood etc but I haen't so she dind't make a big fuss of it just told me to rest now for the next 2 weeks. 

I'm glad I've read this thread though because it's made me appreicate how serious it can actually be and as I'm not one for 'resting' I know I'm over doing things, I'm a cleanaholic and always with the vac and stretching up high or bending down low to get to the nooks and crannies, but after reading this I'll be careful and try to put my feet up instead.


----------



## sar35

im glad i found this thread too, just wondered how you ladies are doing now?i see some of you have had the placenta moved up which is good


----------



## - Butterfly -

Great thread - thanks for this.

I was told at 20w scan that placenta is covering os. I have to go for rescan at 34 weeks. The mw seemed less confident that the placenta will move because it is posteria too. I have been told to not overdo stuff, abstain from sex and let them know if there is any bleeding immediately.


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies - glad that I found this thread. I have been diagnosed with a low lying placenta and have a membrane that is partially covering the cervix. I am going for a re-scan around 28 weeks to see if it has moved. We have been told no :sex: :cry:


----------



## sar35

any updates ladies? did you feel baby kicking really low down or is this co incidence?


----------



## MikaylasMummy

not much from me.im 28 weeks now at 26 my placenta was partially covering the cervix..which means it is slowly moving..however my cervix is shortening again and the babies head is sitting on the bit of placenta that is dipping into the shortening cervix =( scan again on tuesday


----------



## newmommy23

my baby decided to move at 32 weeks for me. :) last ultrasound they basically told me I only had a 5% chance of her moving but Molly does what she wants lol


----------



## sar35

thanks for replying, i wont be getting scanned til 34 weeks! did you have any bleeding?


----------



## newmommy23

Well I did in the beginning of my pregnancy, throughout the entire first trimester I had a period. Not sure if it's related to my previa but it seems possible!


----------



## lovealittle1

Has anyone else read that with a low lying placenta the baby is more likely to be breech?


----------



## Alias

I had read that a low placenta is more likely to be breech, and that was my experience. Ellie was breech the whole time. Once or twice I'm pretty sure I felt her try to move... instead of being able to feel her head under my ribs, there was a lump on my side and an ache. Then after an hour or two her head returned to my ribs. I was told when i was in hospital that I had a great tummy for students to feel, because her head was so obvious and so very breech.


----------



## charliekitty

i have had a scan today and i have a low lying placenta, i wasnt to worried at the time but now coming home and thinking about it im so worried =( i havnt had any bleeding through out the pregnancy, i was told not to have sex which i am really gutted about, but i have read that people still do???? im also really gutted i might have to have a section =( =( =( as this is not what i wanted, hopefuly it will move up but i came away from my scan feeling a bit down about it =( xxx


----------



## thesmiths88

Charliekitty, from what I have read there is plenty of time for your placenta to move upwards as you are only 21 weeks at the mo. Try not to get too worried about it just at the mo - sending you hugs xx


----------



## Carrie29

hi girls

just thought i'd check in... can't remember if i posted it, but on my 20 week scan mine was anterior low lying.. but i had another scan at 27 weeks and it had moved 7cm's up.. yay!.. i'm now 35 weeks and at my midwife appointment the other day the baby is now in a perfect position, engaged head down and back to my tummy, so all good to go.. So it's def common for the placenta to sort itself out and for the baby not to be breech..

hope it all works out for you too x


----------



## sar35

Carrie29 said:


> hi girls
> 
> just thought i'd check in... can't remember if i posted it, but on my 20 week scan mine was anterior low lying.. but i had another scan at 27 weeks and it had moved 7cm's up.. yay!.. i'm now 35 weeks and at my midwife appointment the other day the baby is now in a perfect position, engaged head down and back to my tummy, so all good to go.. So it's def common for the placenta to sort itself out and for the baby not to be breech..
> 
> hope it all works out for you too x

thanks for posting that, thats good to know and will put a lot of minds at rest, was it covering os at all?


----------



## newmommy23

charliekitty said:


> i have had a scan today and i have a low lying placenta, i wasnt to worried at the time but now coming home and thinking about it im so worried =( i havnt had any bleeding through out the pregnancy, i was told not to have sex which i am really gutted about, but i have read that people still do???? im also really gutted i might have to have a section =( =( =( as this is not what i wanted, hopefuly it will move up but i came away from my scan feeling a bit down about it =( xxx

mine was found at 21 and didn't move until 32, but it moved! have hope!


----------



## lovealittle1

thanks carrie29 and newmommy23 for the reassurance :flower: and so happy that yours both moved!!


----------



## fairypop

Hiya, I was diagnosed a low lying placenta at my 20 week scan but have to wait till a 36 week scan to find out whether I have to have a CS or not :( Have had no bleeding to date. I am pretty sure LO is head down as I seem to have most kicks high above my belly button and hiccups down low, but who knows! I wish I could have a scan a bit sooner to know.....


----------



## Carrie29

Our hospital was useless as mine was 2.5cm's away from os and we were due to move from the uk to NZ at 28 weeks.. everything had been packed up (inc our jobs) and gone, so we needed to be sure if we could fly or not. The doc basically said that if i flew i could bleed to death on the plane and would not be covered by insurance as i would not be classed as fit to fly. So after doing lots of research online i asked if they could do another scan at 27 weeks to see if it had moved bearing in mind we were immigrating not just going on holiday and they flat out refused and said nothing could be done until 37 weeks.. If we had've listened to them i would still be in the UK now waiting to find out if it had moved or not!..My midwife in NZ (that i had only spoken to by email), said it was ridiculous as so many do move up and it can be quick but the hospital still refused to scan earlier. We took into our own hands and paid for a private scan, which was about £90 and at 27 weeks it showed it had moved to 7cm's away... i then got my fit to fly letter from the doctor at the hospital grrrr!

Even if it hadn't been for the fact that we were moving i think if you can afford it, it's still worth paying for a private one at around 27 weeks as it also put my mind at rest! and i've been able to enjoy my pregnancy much more since!


----------



## WannaB

Hi Ladies, thought I would join you for some support please!:hi::hugs:

After 4 miscarriages in 8 months, we finally got to hold onto one of our sweet babies with the help of daily clexane injections only to start bleeding around the 19 week mark. After visiting my super Doc and the most wonderful u/s Doc in the universe it was discovered that I have posterior placenta praevia that extends accross the internal cervical os and onto the anterior wall by at least 5-6cm, to say Im totally scared silly is an understatement!! I've been told no driving by myself, no heavy lifting and of course sex is out for the next 17 weeks when they plan to deliver the bubs 3 weeks early via c-section. I've been told ones like this rarley move and that I can bleed out quite quickly and loose my life and the baby.:cry: I was counting down the weeks till half way, now its counting down the weeks till bubs will have a good chance of living if anything goes terribly wrong. My next scan will be at 28 weeks to review fetal growth and the placenta position and I would love to hear those magic words that the placenta has moved away!! Until then I will be walking on eggshells once again.:dohh: Anyone know the statistics of a successful outcome with the higher grade praevia's?


----------



## kirmal12

I had complete coverage at 20 weeks and LO stayed breech/transverse for quite some time. By my 34 weeks scan it had moved right up and LO had engaged, there is only a small amount that don't move in the end.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hello ladies

I just thought I would update you. I went for a 4d scan last night and I asked them to check the placenta because it is posterior and was covering OS at 20 weeks scan. She confirmed it is still posterior but has moved 4cm away!! Don't give up hope if you're hoping it will move and want to have a natural birth. :thumbup:


----------



## sar35

- Butterfly - said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I just thought I would update you. I went for a 4d scan last night and I asked them to check the placenta because it is posterior and was covering OS at 20 weeks scan. She confirmed it is still posterior but has moved 4cm away!! Don't give up hope if you're hoping it will move and want to have a natural birth. :thumbup:

thats good news,thanks for updating, does that mean you can have a natural birth now? did you experience any pain/bleeding?


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Sar35

I didn't experience any pain or bleeding thankfully.

I think I can have a natural birth if I want to. I will still be keeping my nhs appointment for a rescan at 34 weeks and my appt with the consultant after. I have had previous CVS so I can elect for another CVS which I've pretty much decided on anyway.

Hope you are well. x


----------



## Sweetbabygirl

Hi there, I am new to the site and I have a low lying placenta.

I was put on bed rest this past week because I won't quit spotting. Ever since I have been on bed rest, I've quit spotting, so looks like I might be on bed rest till the placenta moves up. I will find out something October 27th if the placenta has moved at all.


----------



## sar35

Sweetbabygirl said:


> Hi there, I am new to the site and I have a low lying placenta.
> 
> I was put on bed rest this past week because I won't quit spotting. Ever since I have been on bed rest, I've quit spotting, so looks like I might be on bed rest till the placenta moves up. I will find out something October 27th if the placenta has moved at all.

good luck hope it moves up soon, how far along are you?


----------



## Sweetbabygirl

sar35 said:


> Sweetbabygirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, I am new to the site and I have a low lying placenta.
> 
> I was put on bed rest this past week because I won't quit spotting. Ever since I have been on bed rest, I've quit spotting, so looks like I might be on bed rest till the placenta moves up. I will find out something October 27th if the placenta has moved at all.
> 
> good luck hope it moves up soon, how far along are you?Click to expand...

Will be 29 weeks on Thursday


----------



## - Butterfly -

Sweetbabygirl said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetbabygirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi there, I am new to the site and I have a low lying placenta.
> 
> I was put on bed rest this past week because I won't quit spotting. Ever since I have been on bed rest, I've quit spotting, so looks like I might be on bed rest till the placenta moves up. I will find out something October 27th if the placenta has moved at all.
> 
> good luck hope it moves up soon, how far along are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Will be 29 weeks on ThursdayClick to expand...

 Good luck hun. :thumbup:


----------



## MikaylasMummy

had my ob appointment today and i thought the sonogropher said that the placenta was 4cms away but the doc said i still had placenta previa and he thinks i may start bleeding before i get to my planned 38 week ceaser..i thought 4cms was good or maybe i heard her wrong!


----------



## WannaB

Yeah Ive been told it has to be at least 3cm away from the cervix before they will let you attempt a natural delivery, but you can still have it technically because the placenta can still be lying low. Fingers crossed nothing happens!!:hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

MikaylasMummy said:


> had my ob appointment today and i thought the sonogropher said that the placenta was 4cms away but the doc said i still had placenta previa and he thinks i may start bleeding before i get to my planned 38 week ceaser..i thought 4cms was good or maybe i heard her wrong!

Maybe give them a ring and check?? :shrug:


----------



## mommy2lexi

Hi ladies :)

I am hoping to get some advice from you all.

I have been diagnosed with a low lying placenta after some spotting and passing a very small clot at nearly 12 weeks. I see you all have a lot of terms to describe yours and I don't know what 'status' mine was since I was too surprised to even ask. At the time I thought for sure I was going to m/c. All I know is when the dr. was trying to describe what was going on to me, she showed me on the u/s and said see there is your cervix and that is the placenta covering it, and it should be up here and pointed higher.

I know most move up on their own over time right? I will be getting it checked again at my 20 week u/s. But am surprised that at almost 13.5 weeks I am still having some extremely minor episodes of spotting and by minor I mean barely there. But now it's been going on since 11.5 weeks.

I was also wondering if this 'condition' effects when you feel movement? I am getting so upset looking on second tri and a lot of those ladies have felt movement already at the stage I am at (some on their first child). 

Sorry this is so long, I have no one I can really ask all this but my dr. and don't want to call them up unless soemthing is wrong.


----------



## lovealittle1

mommy2lexi said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> I am hoping to get some advice from you all.
> 
> I have been diagnosed with a low lying placenta after some spotting and passing a very small clot at nearly 12 weeks. I see you all have a lot of terms to describe yours and I don't know what 'status' mine was since I was too surprised to even ask. At the time I thought for sure I was going to m/c. All I know is when the dr. was trying to describe what was going on to me, she showed me on the u/s and said see there is your cervix and that is the placenta covering it, and it should be up here and pointed higher.
> 
> I know most move up on their own over time right? I will be getting it checked again at my 20 week u/s. But am surprised that at almost 13.5 weeks I am still having some extremely minor episodes of spotting and by minor I mean barely there. But now it's been going on since 11.5 weeks.
> 
> I was also wondering if this 'condition' effects when you feel movement? I am getting so upset looking on second tri and a lot of those ladies have felt movement already at the stage I am at (some on their first child).
> 
> Sorry this is so long, I have no one I can really ask all this but my dr. and don't want to call them up unless soemthing is wrong.



Sorry you are also going through this :hugs: The placenta itself doesn't actually move but at your uterus grows the placenta expands with it. This can effect when you feel movements if the placenta is anterior (on your front) as the lower movements will be muffled. I think it is about 90% of cases that the placenta is no longer in the way so try not to worry too much.


----------



## lovealittle1

I have my follow up scan on Wednesday -fingers crossed all is well.


----------



## - Butterfly -

mommy2lexi said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> I am hoping to get some advice from you all.
> 
> I have been diagnosed with a low lying placenta after some spotting and passing a very small clot at nearly 12 weeks. I see you all have a lot of terms to describe yours and I don't know what 'status' mine was since I was too surprised to even ask. At the time I thought for sure I was going to m/c. All I know is when the dr. was trying to describe what was going on to me, she showed me on the u/s and said see there is your cervix and that is the placenta covering it, and it should be up here and pointed higher.
> 
> I know most move up on their own over time right? I will be getting it checked again at my 20 week u/s. But am surprised that at almost 13.5 weeks I am still having some extremely minor episodes of spotting and by minor I mean barely there. But now it's been going on since 11.5 weeks.
> 
> I was also wondering if this 'condition' effects when you feel movement? I am getting so upset looking on second tri and a lot of those ladies have felt movement already at the stage I am at (some on their first child).
> 
> Sorry this is so long, I have no one I can really ask all this but my dr. and don't want to call them up unless soemthing is wrong.

 I didn't start feeling movements until about 16/17 weeks and then they were very faint. Felt more around 19/20 weeks and this is my second so I was starting to worry. I know it's hard but try not to worry. :flower:


----------



## - Butterfly -

lovealittle1 said:


> I have my follow up scan on Wednesday -fingers crossed all is well.

 Good luck :flower:


----------



## sar35

lovealittle1 said:


> I have my follow up scan on Wednesday -fingers crossed all is well.

how did the scan go?


----------



## lovealittle1

The scan went great the tech said that the placenta is well out of the way. I will have to hear it from my dr at my Nov 1st appt to be sure but all is looking great!!


----------



## - Butterfly -

lovealittle1 said:


> The scan went great the tech said that the placenta is well out of the way. I will have to hear it from my dr at my Nov 1st appt to be sure but all is looking great!!

 Great news :thumbup:


----------



## sar35

hi all, i was admitted on tues with contractions and i had a small bleed on monday, had a scan and the placenta is still covering the os and its unlikely to move, every time i have a bleed no matter how small i have to go into hospital for 24hours as it can lead to a hemmorage(sp) it looks like a c section at 38weeks for me and admission at 36 weeks for the duration.the placenta is really low down, when she scanned me she was right on my pubic hair line.


----------



## - Butterfly -

sar35 said:


> hi all, i was admitted on tues with contractions and i had a small bleed on monday, had a scan and the placenta is still covering the os and its unlikely to move, every time i have a bleed no matter how small i have to go into hospital for 24hours as it can lead to a hemmorage(sp) it looks like a c section at 38weeks for me and admission at 36 weeks for the duration.the placenta is really low down, when she scanned me she was right on my pubic hair line.

 Aww Sorry to hear that. Keep strong and remember you'll be meeting your baby very soon x


----------



## mommy2lexi

sar35 said:


> hi all, i was admitted on tues with contractions and i had a small bleed on monday, had a scan and the placenta is still covering the os and its unlikely to move, every time i have a bleed no matter how small i have to go into hospital for 24hours as it can lead to a hemmorage(sp) it looks like a c section at 38weeks for me and admission at 36 weeks for the duration.the placenta is really low down, when she scanned me she was right on my pubic hair line.

Sorry to hear about this hun. Good thing the dr's are taking care of you though...better safe and c-section early than have problems. Take care of yourself :)


----------



## Helly

Hi everyone I thought I would share my experience with you.

I was low lying on my 20 week scan, it was reviewed on my 34 week scan and was still low, I was sent straight up to the ward for the duration and was scanned again at 35 weeks and 36 weeks, but although it was clear of the cervix it wasnt clear enough so I had a c section at 38 weeks, I didnt have any bleeds at any point in the pregnancy.

Being in hospital for 5 weeks was a total pain but I was very aware that my cousins placenta had abrupted during labour a few years earlier. Luckily when it happened she was on the monitor and a midwife walked in, he recognised the sound and 7 minutes later she was out cold in the theatre, her baby had been born by c section and miraculously he survived and so did she. So as much as it was a pain to not do stuff and be stuck in hospital and know that I couldnt even try to birth my baby I knew I had to deal with it and understood why. I wouldnt want to scare anyone and as I said I had no problems at all but it really is worth taking it easy and taking no chances.

Im pregnant again now, I have my 12 week scan next Friday and my first question will be about the location of the placenta!


----------



## sar35

Helly said:


> Hi everyone I thought I would share my experience with you.
> 
> I was low lying on my 20 week scan, it was reviewed on my 34 week scan and was still low, I was sent straight up to the ward for the duration and was scanned again at 35 weeks and 36 weeks, but although it was clear of the cervix it wasnt clear enough so I had a c section at 38 weeks, I didnt have any bleeds at any point in the pregnancy.
> 
> Being in hospital for 5 weeks was a total pain but I was very aware that my cousins placenta had abrupted during labour a few years earlier. Luckily when it happened she was on the monitor and a midwife walked in, he recognised the sound and 7 minutes later she was out cold in the theatre, her baby had been born by c section and miraculously he survived and so did she. So as much as it was a pain to not do stuff and be stuck in hospital and know that I couldnt even try to birth my baby I knew I had to deal with it and understood why. I wouldnt want to scare anyone and as I said I had no problems at all but it really is worth taking it easy and taking no chances.
> 
> Im pregnant again now, I have my 12 week scan next Friday and my first question will be about the location of the placenta!

thanks for that, its nice to hear someone thats come out the other end, was yours covering the os?
wish you well in this pregnancy


----------



## Helly

It was covering the OS at 20 it was about 0.7 from the OS at 34 and I think it got to about 2.3 by the time I was ready for the c section, I believe my hospitals cut off point was 4 for you try yourself.

Good luck with your placenta, sounds like its not going to shift enough though, hope you get to 38 weeks without any problems x


----------



## Jenner

I am so depressed! I am new on here but have some questions. I found out that I have placenta accreta and now the placenta is attacking my bladder. So not only do I have to have a c-section and a hysterectomy but also a urology team to fix my bladder. Has anyone else experienced this and how do you come to terms with a hysterectomy not being your decision? Thanks for any advice, stories and help!!!


----------



## sar35

Jenner said:


> I am so depressed! I am new on here but have some questions. I found out that I have placenta accreta and now the placenta is attacking my bladder. So not only do I have to have a c-section and a hysterectomy but also a urology team to fix my bladder. Has anyone else experienced this and how do you come to terms with a hysterectomy not being your decision? Thanks for any advice, stories and help!!!

sorry to hear that! can i ask how they found out it was attacking your bladder? when do you have to have your section?
ive not got experience of being told about the hysterectomy but it is something thats crossed my mind. :hugs:


----------



## dizzyisacow

when i went to the docs she wrote it on a paper, that i have a low lying placenta, but she never mentioned it to me.
what does it mean exactly? should i worry?


----------



## mommy2lexi

dizzyisacow said:


> when i went to the docs she wrote it on a paper, that i have a low lying placenta, but she never mentioned it to me.
> what does it mean exactly? should i worry?

If she didn't mention it to you I am sure it's very minor. A lot of women have low lying placenta early on in pregnancy. All it means is that your placenta is low (towards the cervix, sometimes over it) instead of high where it should be. What it effects is delivery, as in if it stays low you can't have a vaginal delivery because the baby would push through the placenta, thus jeopordizing both of your lives. They will monitor you (more scans) and if it hasn't moved much later in your pregnancy they will schedule you for a c-section. Over 90% move on their own allowing for vaginal delivery.

Also, when I first got diagnosed with my dr. put me on pelvic rest. Essentiallly that means no sex or anything inserted, and no strenuous activity. I have had spotting since 11 weeks and 2 minor (with clots) bleeds from mine. Even though your dr. didn't tell you to be on pelvic rest you may want to avoid sex to be on the safe side, or give her a call and ask what she wanted you to do in your case.


----------



## mommy2lexi

dizzyisacow said:


> when i went to the docs she wrote it on a paper, that i have a low lying placenta, but she never mentioned it to me.
> what does it mean exactly? should i worry?

Sorry, I didn't notice you are already 26 weeks....was this not noticed earlier? Or did you have a recent scan that she noted this on?


----------



## sar35

dizzyisacow said:


> when i went to the docs she wrote it on a paper, that i have a low lying placenta, but she never mentioned it to me.
> what does it mean exactly? should i worry?

hi, as far as I know, if its just low lying then it should move up they come in different grades I think grade 1 is just low lying grade 2 is marginal cant remember what 3 is and 4 is where it completly covers the os(cervix) and not likely to move which is what ive got.
If she never mentioned it im guessing its just low and expected to move, have they booked you in for another scan at 34weeks?


----------



## dizzyisacow

hi, thanks for such a good and fast replies. i found this out on my scan at 24 weeks. she wrote posterior slightly low placenta.
i have been having some weird discharge is it because of this?
also sex hurts me, could this also be why?
im going back to docs friday so will ask all these but just worried now because i DONT want another section.


----------



## sar35

dizzyisacow said:


> hi, thanks for such a good and fast replies. i found this out on my scan at 24 weeks. she wrote posterior slightly low placenta.
> i have been having some weird discharge is it because of this?
> also sex hurts me, could this also be why?
> im going back to docs friday so will ask all these but just worried now because i DONT want another section.

it does sound like its likely to move, if you ask them to explain they will prob draw something like a balloon that if you blow up the balloon the placenta will move up with the balloon, as the placenta doesnt actually move, its where your uterus gets bigger and blows up (im not very good at explaining am I) Im sure someone will come up with a better description.
As mummytolexi says they would of told you to be on pelvic rest if they were concerned. Good luck and update us when you get back from drs on friday.


----------



## Jenner

To Sar35

As for how they found out I go to an expert that only takes the most high risk patients. I guess he has seen several of these over the years although from what I've read it only occurs about 1 in 90,000. The placenta grows little vein kinda things and they can see the blood flow out side of my c-section scar. I have had many ultrasounds and they are very thorough. I am only 23 weeks so lots of time to stress about all of this!!!


----------



## sar35

Jenner said:


> To Sar35
> 
> As for how they found out I go to an expert that only takes the most high risk patients. I guess he has seen several of these over the years although from what I've read it only occurs about 1 in 90,000. The placenta grows little vein kinda things and they can see the blood flow out side of my c-section scar. I have had many ultrasounds and they are very thorough. I am only 23 weeks so lots of time to stress about all of this!!!

i googled it, its sounds awful, keep in touch on this thread, it'll be nice to hear updates x:hugs:


----------



## Jenner

sar35 said:


> Jenner said:
> 
> 
> To Sar35
> 
> As for how they found out I go to an expert that only takes the most high risk patients. I guess he has seen several of these over the years although from what I've read it only occurs about 1 in 90,000. The placenta grows little vein kinda things and they can see the blood flow out side of my c-section scar. I have had many ultrasounds and they are very thorough. I am only 23 weeks so lots of time to stress about all of this!!!
> 
> i googled it, its sounds awful, keep in touch on this thread, it'll be nice to hear updates x:hugs:Click to expand...

It does sound awful, I totally agree!!!!! My fears now are if I will even be awake for the birth, how long I will be out afterwards, and how bad the recovery will be. I am one that really enjoys natural childbirth and everything that goes with it. I love taking in every moment and I am scared that I am going to be so miserable and miss out on the best experiences of my last baby. Also it isn't a normal c-section. It is a T shaped one that goes up to your belly button and then across at the bottom like a c-section. This is a whole lot of surgery to recover from while trying to breast feed a newborn!!! I have a great husband and wonderful friends and family, but I have such a hard time accepting help!!!


----------



## sar35

Jenner said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenner said:
> 
> 
> To Sar35
> 
> As for how they found out I go to an expert that only takes the most high risk patients. I guess he has seen several of these over the years although from what I've read it only occurs about 1 in 90,000. The placenta grows little vein kinda things and they can see the blood flow out side of my c-section scar. I have had many ultrasounds and they are very thorough. I am only 23 weeks so lots of time to stress about all of this!!!
> 
> i googled it, its sounds awful, keep in touch on this thread, it'll be nice to hear updates x:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It does sound awful, I totally agree!!!!! My fears now are if I will even be awake for the birth, how long I will be out afterwards, and how bad the recovery will be. I am one that really enjoys natural childbirth and everything that goes with it. I love taking in every moment and I am scared that I am going to be so miserable and miss out on the best experiences of my last baby. Also it isn't a normal c-section. It is a T shaped one that goes up to your belly button and then across at the bottom like a c-section. This is a whole lot of surgery to recover from while trying to breast feed a newborn!!! I have a great husband and wonderful friends and family, but I have such a hard time accepting help!!!Click to expand...

we are similar in the fact that its my last baby too, after 2 normal deliveries and no probs, also have to accept help from my mil who has been staying with me for 2weeks since my last admission due to bleeding and contractions. Im worried that my section will turn into an emergency and i wont get to be awake either. I thought my condition was rare but ive found some ppl on here with the same and heard their stories, but I dont know if you know of anyone with the same as what you've got. Is there a support group or something for it :hugs:


----------



## - Butterfly -

Jenner said:


> I am so depressed! I am new on here but have some questions. I found out that I have placenta accreta and now the placenta is attacking my bladder. So not only do I have to have a c-section and a hysterectomy but also a urology team to fix my bladder. Has anyone else experienced this and how do you come to terms with a hysterectomy not being your decision? Thanks for any advice, stories and help!!!

 Oh Jenner - my heart goes out to you. I have no experience of it and can therefore give you no advice but I am sending you hugs.



dizzyisacow said:


> when i went to the docs she wrote it on a paper, that i have a low lying placenta, but she never mentioned it to me.
> what does it mean exactly? should i worry?

 I don't think you need to worry. I was put on pelvic rest after my 20 week scan. Luckily I have had no bleeding at all. I have my scan on Friday to see what's happened. When you see your doctor you should ask when your follow up scan will be. :thumbup:


----------



## Jenner

sar35 said:


> Jenner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jenner said:
> 
> 
> To Sar35
> 
> As for how they found out I go to an expert that only takes the most high risk patients. I guess he has seen several of these over the years although from what I've read it only occurs about 1 in 90,000. The placenta grows little vein kinda things and they can see the blood flow out side of my c-section scar. I have had many ultrasounds and they are very thorough. I am only 23 weeks so lots of time to stress about all of this!!!
> 
> i googled it, its sounds awful, keep in touch on this thread, it'll be nice to hear updates x:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It does sound awful, I totally agree!!!!! My fears now are if I will even be awake for the birth, how long I will be out afterwards, and how bad the recovery will be. I am one that really enjoys natural childbirth and everything that goes with it. I love taking in every moment and I am scared that I am going to be so miserable and miss out on the best experiences of my last baby. Also it isn't a normal c-section. It is a T shaped one that goes up to your belly button and then across at the bottom like a c-section. This is a whole lot of surgery to recover from while trying to breast feed a newborn!!! I have a great husband and wonderful friends and family, but I have such a hard time accepting help!!!Click to expand...
> 
> we are similar in the fact that its my last baby too, after 2 normal deliveries and no probs, also have to accept help from my mil who has been staying with me for 2weeks since my last admission due to bleeding and contractions. Im worried that my section will turn into an emergency and i wont get to be awake either. I thought my condition was rare but ive found some ppl on here with the same and heard their stories, but I dont know if you know of anyone with the same as what you've got. Is there a support group or something for it :hugs:Click to expand...

I haven't heard of anyone with exactly what I've got but a friend suggested to call my Dr. and see if they know of anyone that would be able to talk to me about it. So are most people told to have "pelvic rest" as people have called it on here? I was told that I didn't need to worry about that. As for bleeding does yours come and go? They said that the placenta is so vascular that once it starts bleeding it wont stop. Everyone that has posted there story on line says that it was on and off. Thanks for all your support!!!


----------



## sar35

ive had bleeding on and off since 16weeks and have to be hospitalised for 24 hours after each bleed, they will more than likely keep me in from 36 weeks and section me at 38weeks as i believe this is the most risky period for hemmoraging. I expect they will decide after my 34 week scan if i dont have another bleed in the mean time. All my bleeds have been very slight but they say they are warning bleeds and cant take a risk. Im on pelvic rest and no heavy lifting or hoovering etc


----------



## Jenner

sar35 said:


> ive had bleeding on and off since 16weeks and have to be hospitalised for 24 hours after each bleed, they will more than likely keep me in from 36 weeks and section me at 38weeks as i believe this is the most risky period for hemmoraging. I expect they will decide after my 34 week scan if i dont have another bleed in the mean time. All my bleeds have been very slight but they say they are warning bleeds and cant take a risk. Im on pelvic rest and no heavy lifting or hoovering etc

So can I ask how long your bleeds last? I am just curious!


----------



## sar35

Jenner said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> ive had bleeding on and off since 16weeks and have to be hospitalised for 24 hours after each bleed, they will more than likely keep me in from 36 weeks and section me at 38weeks as i believe this is the most risky period for hemmoraging. I expect they will decide after my 34 week scan if i dont have another bleed in the mean time. All my bleeds have been very slight but they say they are warning bleeds and cant take a risk. Im on pelvic rest and no heavy lifting or hoovering etc
> 
> So can I ask how long your bleeds last? I am just curious!Click to expand...

the ones ive had are very small. lasting one or two episodes, some are only spotting but they dont take any risks, a bleed is a bleed


----------



## - Butterfly -

Hi Ladies

I can finally update you on my scan from yesterday. Bearing in mind my placenta is posterior and at 20 weeks was completely covering OS - they were all surprised to see that it has moved completely out of the way!!

Never give up hope!! x


----------



## sar35

- Butterfly - said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I can finally update you on my scan from yesterday. Bearing in mind my placenta is posterior and at 20 weeks was completely covering OS - they were all surprised to see that it has moved completely out of the way!!
> 
> Never give up hope!! x

Im so pleased for you, mine is exactly the same as yours, was still covering at 30weeks but hoping its moved on the 23rd...:happydance:


----------



## sar35

my placenta is still covering the os, so that means ill be sectioned at 38weeks (or before)


----------



## Jenner

Thats too bad! Hope it goes well!!!


----------



## Jenner

So are they putting you in the hospital ahead of time? My dr just told me last week that I will be in the hospital for weeks before I have my section just so it doesn't become a major emergency. This completely sucks!!! Hopefully you won't have any further complications!


----------



## sar35

Jenner said:


> So are they putting you in the hospital ahead of time? My dr just told me last week that I will be in the hospital for weeks before I have my section just so it doesn't become a major emergency. This completely sucks!!! Hopefully you won't have any further complications!

they said they would keep me in at 36weeks but yesterday they said they would only do that if i bleed again, given that i now have high bp and protein they may well change their minds again! They said ANY type of bleed is a warning bleed so you HAVE to ring them no matter how small the bleed is :hugs:


----------



## kheiro

I'm so glad to have found this thread, especially your story Butterfly. It's given me a glimmer of hope. Bubs placenta is also a complete grade 4 posterior previa.

I was diagnosed last week at the 20 week scan and I haven't been able to stop crying since :0( I had a beautiful home, hypno birth with my now nearly 2 yr old DD but despite that ended up with postnatal depression (which I never sought help for). I just started feeling like I was really coming out of that a few months ago to be hit with this. This was supposed to be my catharsis and now it's turning out so far to be one of the worst scenarios I personally could have imagined.I just got out of hospital after being monitored overnight after I was getting some brown blood. When I spoke to the consultant he was very dubious about anything changing enough for at least a hospital vag birth.

How are all you ladies managing to stay positive, I'm devastated. I had it all planned another beautiful home hypno and hopefully this time waterbirth and that's all been shot to pieces. Other than for scans I've never been in a hospital in all my 39 years. My head is saying that as long as both bubs and myself are OK and that I don't end up leaving my DD motherless that's what's important but the other part of me feels violated at even the thought of a CS. Everyone I've told seems to think "CS what's the big deal?" They can't seem to understand how it's affecting me. They don't seem to take on board all the other dangers and that I will most probably end up on hospital bed rest away from DD for weeks before the birth. She's so young and that's a long time in a LOs life. I'm really worried about how that will affect the really close relationship that we have. 

Are there any other ladies out there with positive stories of a posterior grade 4 that moved enough to have a vag birth ? I could really do with hearing them right now.

I'm sorry of this post has sounded really self indulgent but I just needed to get this all off my chest.


----------



## kheiro

sar35 said:


> they said they would keep me in at 36weeks but yesterday they said they would only do that if i bleed again, given that i now have high bp and protein they may well change their minds again! They said ANY type of bleed is a warning bleed so you HAVE to ring them no matter how small the bleed is :hugs:

Sar should I ring them if it's just brown blood ? They seemed happy enough to let me out of hospital yesterday as there was only brown blood when I wiped. I'm still getting it this morning.


----------



## kheiro

sar35 said:


> they said they would keep me in at 36weeks but yesterday they said they would only do that if i bleed again, given that i now have high bp and protein they may well change their minds again! They said ANY type of bleed is a warning bleed so you HAVE to ring them no matter how small the bleed is :hugs:

Sar should I ring them if it's just brown blood ? They seemed happy enough to let me out of hospital yesterday as there was only brown blood when I wiped but I'm still getting it this morning.


----------



## - Butterfly -

Aww Kheiro - so sorry that you're feeling so upset. Firstly about the blood - Yes I would definitely ring them up - better to have your mind put at rest.

I know how difficult it is to remain positive . . . . truly . . . . . we had to undergo a CVS test at 11 weeks and wait a week for the results - it is incredibly difficult to remain positive. The way I did it was to think that I need to keep as happy and calm as I could for the growing baby. With regards to your praevia you need to just try and stay focused that it will move out of the way. But if it doesn't and you don't get the birth you want then you need to remain calm etc for the sake of your baby and the most important thing is that your baby will arrive safely.

Hope everything is ok with your bleeding.


----------



## sar35

kheiro said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> they said they would keep me in at 36weeks but yesterday they said they would only do that if i bleed again, given that i now have high bp and protein they may well change their minds again! They said ANY type of bleed is a warning bleed so you HAVE to ring them no matter how small the bleed is :hugs:
> 
> Sar should I ring them if it's just brown blood ? They seemed happy enough to let me out of hospital yesterday as there was only brown blood when I wiped but I'm still getting it this morning.Click to expand...

how far gone are you? 
I would ring them but I wouldnt think they would worry too much, i think they would worry if its bright red blood, but ring them anyway!:hugs:


----------



## sar35

kheiro said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> they said they would keep me in at 36weeks but yesterday they said they would only do that if i bleed again, given that i now have high bp and protein they may well change their minds again! They said ANY type of bleed is a warning bleed so you HAVE to ring them no matter how small the bleed is :hugs:
> 
> Sar should I ring them if it's just brown blood ? They seemed happy enough to let me out of hospital yesterday as there was only brown blood when I wiped but I'm still getting it this morning.Click to expand...

how far gone are you? 
I would ring them but I wouldnt think they would worry too much, i think they would worry if its bright red blood, but ring them anyway!:hugs: I was told that 95% of them move so you never know!


----------



## kheiro

I'm 20 weeks. That was all I could think about at the time because of course they won't do anything to help him until he's 24 weeks :cry: I'm praying that he lives up to the name we have chosen for him which means "soldier"

I keep reading that at 20 weeks there's a real chance of it moving still but the consultant was pretty sure that because of the extent of it and the fact that it's posterior there is next to no chance of any significant change.


----------



## sar35

kheiro said:


> I'm 20 weeks. That was all I could think about at the time because of course they won't do anything to help him until he's 24 weeks :cry: I'm praying that he lives up to the name we have chosen for him which means "soldier"
> 
> I keep reading that at 20 weeks there's a real chance of it moving still but the consultant was pretty sure that because of the extent of it and the fact that it's posterior there is next to no chance of any significant change.

mine is exactly the same as yours and unfortunately hasnt moved but that doesnt mean that yours wont! I really hope it does for you


----------



## Helly

Sorry you girls are having a bad time with the placenta, it is rubbish to spend weeks in hospital but when you think what the alternative is then bed rest it is! I was so frustrated when I was admitted at 34 weeks knowing I wouldnt be sectioned until 38 weeks but I did understand and its surprising how quick you settle in!


----------



## sar35

Helly said:


> Sorry you girls are having a bad time with the placenta, it is rubbish to spend weeks in hospital but when you think what the alternative is then bed rest it is! I was so frustrated when I was admitted at 34 weeks knowing I wouldnt be sectioned until 38 weeks but I did understand and its surprising how quick you settle in!

are you still there? or was it a previous pregnancy?


----------



## Helly

My first pregnancy, on my second now. Had my 12 weeks scan recently and grilled the poor sonographer on the position of the placenta lol.


----------



## sar35

Helly said:


> My first pregnancy, on my second now. Had my 12 weeks scan recently and grilled the poor sonographer on the position of the placenta lol.

so was yours completely covering, did the section go ok? what can you tell me about your experience?


----------



## Helly

It was partially covering at 20 weeks, I was told I would come back at 34 weeks and it was likely to be fine, but at 34 weeks it was still partially covering, I didnt even get to go home, it was straight up to the ward. They scanned again at 36 and it wasnt touching the cervix anymore but was still too close to allow a vaginal delivery.

So as promised when I first arrived I woke up on Monday 19 June and was taken down to theatre having never had so much as a contraction and thankfully not a single bleed.

The c section was absolutely fine, I was nervous of course and I remember lying on the operating table and this panic coming over me that I would feel the knife and I didnt want to feel the knife, but I couldnt because as soon as the knife touches its pain and you cant feel pain only pressure! By the time I had told them why I was panicing they had had me open for ages and told me so lol. James needed his first night in SCBU as there was still some surfacent in his lungs (a common problem of c section babies born early) but it was nothing major and he was with me the next morning.

My consultant was great, when I was first admitted he came to see me and said "do you know why you are here", I said yes obviously and he said "good, cos if things go wrong, even in the car park of this hospital its unlikely I could save either of you, so youre going to stay put right?". I was like after that comment too right Im staying put.
I wouldnt have argued with him anyway, my cousin, totally unrelated to any prior placenta problem like low lying had had full placental abruption, apparently it only happens once or twice a year in the hospital we are in so incredibly rare. She luckily was in labour at the time and literally as it happened a midwife walked in (luckily she was on the monitor and the midwife recognised the sound), 7 minutes later she was out under general anaesthetic and her baby had been born by c section. Both of them survived with no lasting harm.

So yep, its crap and its boring and I hated my time in hospital but I smiled through it cos they dont hospitalise you like that for nothing, they do it to keep you close to theatre. While I was in hospital a girl who had previa with me started contracting, you could hear the midwives outside the room having serious words with the theatre staff saying they wanted her off the ward and in theatre. She was absolutely fine, she had been complaining of backache for hours and we all thought it was just backache and not contractions, she went to theatre and was sectioned as normal, not knocked out or anything.

Hope all this hasnt scared anyone, as you can see every story above had a positive ending, in fact I had to have had the most uneventful birth ever, never had so much as a twinge. Im hoping for a good old fashioned agonising birth this time!


----------



## sar35

wow! I was originally told that I would be hospitalised at 36weeks but the consultant seemed to of changed his mind! Unless I bleed again! How long ago did you have your last baby? Thanks for your story its scary but nice to know someone who has experienced it. Was there ever an issue with the cutting and the placenta, as in did they have to cut through placenta first or anything? Mine is posterior too but I dont really understand it!


----------



## - Butterfly -

kheiro said:


> I'm 20 weeks. That was all I could think about at the time because of course they won't do anything to help him until he's 24 weeks :cry: I'm praying that he lives up to the name we have chosen for him which means "soldier"
> 
> I keep reading that at 20 weeks there's a real chance of it moving still but the consultant was pretty sure that because of the extent of it and the fact that it's posterior there is next to no chance of any significant change.

 Try to keep positive. Mine is posterior and WAS completely covering OS. It can move. :hugs:


----------



## kheiro

Thanks Butterfly. I'm clinging to your story at the moment.

I'm visualising away like mad (ala The Secret ) and have started having treatment from two friends one of whom is an energy healer/herbalist and the other an acupuncturist. Neither of them claim that they can definitely change the situation but I don't see that it can hurt, especially as it is starting to make me feel a little more positive.


----------



## - Butterfly -

kheiro said:


> Thanks Butterfly. I'm clinging to your story at the moment.
> 
> I'm visualising away like mad (ala The Secret ) and have started having treatment from two friends one of whom is an energy healer/herbalist and the other an acupuncturist. Neither of them claim that they can definitely change the situation but I don't see that it can hurt, especially as it is starting to make me feel a little more positive.

 I'm so pleased that I am helping you. I think it's great that you are getting help and you're so right that the fact that it is making you feel more positive then they are well worth trying. :hugs:


----------



## newmommy23

mine was fully covered and moved by 36 weeks. :) have hope girls!


----------



## sar35

newmommy23 said:


> mine was fully covered and moved by 36 weeks. :) have hope girls!

Really! when were you scanned before 36weeks? I was scanned at 34 do you think mine could move?


----------



## newmommy23

sar35 said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> mine was fully covered and moved by 36 weeks. :) have hope girls!
> 
> Really! when were you scanned before 36weeks? I was scanned at 34 do you think mine could move?Click to expand...

yep, scanned at 19,21,24,32,34,36,38 and once when I was overdue just to be sure my placenta moved. It moved between my 36 and 38 scans so yeah its possible!


----------



## sar35

newmommy23 said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> mine was fully covered and moved by 36 weeks. :) have hope girls!
> 
> Really! when were you scanned before 36weeks? I was scanned at 34 do you think mine could move?Click to expand...
> 
> yep, scanned at 19,21,24,32,34,36,38 and once when I was overdue just to be sure my placenta moved. It moved between my 36 and 38 scans so yeah its possible!Click to expand...

wow thats good to know, but I dont think im gonna get scanned again! Thanks :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

I had a low lying placentyer and scanned at 35 weeks it had moved. it's possible :) x


----------



## Helly

Hi Sar, James is 4 now so June 2006. They never mentioned about cutting through the placenta but I know it was about 40 minutes by the time they got him out. I'm sure they will scan you again, I would probably request a scan anyway I don't think it's fair to make that decision at 34 weeks. It's great the consultant is willing to not hospitalise you just take it easy and even the slightest hint of blood just call an ambulance, I'm sure it won't happen and even with a bit of blood it could be nothing but still call an ambulance. I'm going to keep stalking you!on here, I'm looking forward to your its moved post!


----------



## sar35

Helly said:


> Hi Sar, James is 4 now so June 2006. They never mentioned about cutting through the placenta but I know it was about 40 minutes by the time they got him out. I'm sure they will scan you again, I would probably request a scan anyway I don't think it's fair to make that decision at 34 weeks. It's great the consultant is willing to not hospitalise you just take it easy and even the slightest hint of blood just call an ambulance, I'm sure it won't happen and even with a bit of blood it could be nothing but still call an ambulance. I'm going to keep stalking you!on here, I'm looking forward to your its moved post!

thankyou, me too!:hugs: and thanks for sharing your story, it really helps and means a lot


----------



## Jenner

All I needed to add to my stress of this pregnancy was to slide across the freeway in the crazy snow & hit the median. Well now I can check that off my list!!! Luckily no one was hurt even though all the kids were in the car. I just needed to vent! Ha Ha...it just gets better and better!


----------



## sar35

Jenner said:


> All I needed to add to my stress of this pregnancy was to slide across the freeway in the crazy snow & hit the median. Well now I can check that off my list!!! Luckily no one was hurt even though all the kids were in the car. I just needed to vent! Ha Ha...it just gets better and better!

:hugs:


----------



## kheiro

Thanks Miss Muffet and Newmommy. I guess from your stories that the thing to do is keep insisting on rescans before agreeing to a c-section. Did either of you have problems with your babies position at birth ?


----------



## newmommy23

kheiro said:


> Thanks Miss Muffet and Newmommy. I guess from your stories that the thing to do is keep insisting on rescans before agreeing to a c-section. Did either of you have problems with your babies position at birth ?

I had a very long labor, and she kinda didn't move down as fast as normal babies but besides that nope! I had a back to back though so that's prolly why


----------



## kheiro

Do you mind me asking how long active labour was newmommy ?


----------



## sar35

Just to let you know that after a very traumatic birth my baby boy arrived... i will post the link to the birth story but its quite scary so up to you whether you feel you want to read 
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...-placenta-previa-good-ending.html#post8083897


----------



## newmommy23

kheiro said:


> Do you mind me asking how long active labour was newmommy ?

23 hours!


----------



## Jenner

Can anyone answer a question for me. For those of you that didn't bleed throughout your placenta previa pregnancy, I am wondering how far along you were when you start bleeding. I am 26 1/2 weeks and I am wondering what to expect in the near future. I am starting to feel stressed and I think I read somewhere that most people started bleeding between 28-30 weeks. I am in the hospital for good once I start bleeding. I am such a planner so this is driving me nuts. I would love any stories or advice! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Helly

Sorry, I never did have a bleed. You may not bleed, hopefully you wont!


----------



## sar35

Jenner said:


> Can anyone answer a question for me. For those of you that didn't bleed throughout your placenta previa pregnancy, I am wondering how far along you were when you start bleeding. I am 26 1/2 weeks and I am wondering what to expect in the near future. I am starting to feel stressed and I think I read somewhere that most people started bleeding between 28-30 weeks. I am in the hospital for good once I start bleeding. I am such a planner so this is driving me nuts. I would love any stories or advice! Thanks!!!!!

my birth story is linked in my sig if that helps!


----------



## ummar

Really glad I found this thread - just read it from start to finish!

I was diagnosed with marginal previa at 20 wks (2mm from birth canal) and rescanned at 28 weeks - not much progress cos' by 28 weeks it moved 1 mm and is now at around 3 mm. 

They want to rescan at 32 wks to see if it moves to the bare minimum of 20 mm that they require for vaginal birth at this hospital. 

I'm just feeling a little hopeless because if it moved just 1 mm in the last 6 weeks, how much could it move in the next 4-6 weeks. 

Although a c-section is not my preference, I am more worried about the safety of the baby and my own risk of haemorrhaging.


----------



## WannaB

Well Im certainly not the poster child for happy previa endings!:wacko: I read Sars happy ending, your boy is gorgeous, well done hun!:hugs: Just after you msged me I ended up in hospital with a small bleed, then Friday, just gone, it felt like my waters had broken at 32 weeks, turned out it was all blood and I was taken to the hospital via ambulance. The bleeding stopped and now becuase of it I am hospital bound till baby is born by c-section at 37 weeks, if it will stay put! Im bored, but at least we are both safe and in the right place if something goes wrong again.:thumbup:


----------



## Jenner

WannaB said:


> Well Im certainly not the poster child for happy previa endings!:wacko: I read Sars happy ending, your boy is gorgeous, well done hun!:hugs: Just after you msged me I ended up in hospital with a small bleed, then Friday, just gone, it felt like my waters had broken at 32 weeks, turned out it was all blood and I was taken to the hospital via ambulance. The bleeding stopped and now becuase of it I am hospital bound till baby is born by c-section at 37 weeks, if it will stay put! Im bored, but at least we are both safe and in the right place if something goes wrong again.:thumbup:

What exactly do you have? Is it a previa?


----------



## WannaB

Yes I have a grade 4 previa Jenner, just unlucky as 95% of them right themselves before birth.


----------



## Noah'sMummy

I also had this and unfortunately it didn't move which resulted in a c-section at 38 weeks. I had no bleeding whatsoever throughout the entire pregnancy. Anyway I wasn't keen on a c-section but it was absolutely fine and would do it all over again if I had to.


----------



## Becxi

Hey ladies. I have been told this week that I have an anterior low lying placenta. All midwife said was that they would re scan me at 36 weeks and that was pretty much it. Didn't have this is either of my previous pregnancy's. Have noticed that quite a few of you know how much your placenta has to move away by but this was never mentioned to me, should it have been, or should I have asked?? Also I had some unexplained bleeds in 1st Tri where we were told I might miscarry. Does anyone know if the low lying placenta could have caused this or is it only a problem later in pregnancy??

Sorry for all the questions but have never heard of any of this before :nope:xxx


----------



## zoecorkhill

Becxi said:


> Hey ladies. I have been told this week that I have an anterior low lying placenta. All midwife said was that they would re scan me at 36 weeks and that was pretty much it. Didn't have this is either of my previous pregnancy's. Have noticed that quite a few of you know how much your placenta has to move away by but this was never mentioned to me, should it have been, or should I have asked?? Also I had some unexplained bleeds in 1st Tri where we were told I might miscarry. Does anyone know if the low lying placenta could have caused this or is it only a problem later in pregnancy??
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but have never heard of any of this before :nope:xxx

This is exactly what happened to me today, except I'm booked in for a rescan at 32 wkd, not 36. I had spotting in 1st tri as well, and am interested in the answer to this one too :wacko:


----------



## sar35

I had small bleeds throughout my pregnancy from 8weeks onwards, dont know if it was caused by the placenta or not though! I believe the bleed at 16weeks onwards was


----------



## Alias

Jenner said:


> Can anyone answer a question for me. For those of you that didn't bleed throughout your placenta previa pregnancy, I am wondering how far along you were when you start bleeding. I am 26 1/2 weeks and I am wondering what to expect in the near future. I am starting to feel stressed and I think I read somewhere that most people started bleeding between 28-30 weeks. I am in the hospital for good once I start bleeding. I am such a planner so this is driving me nuts. I would love any stories or advice! Thanks!!!!!

I had absolutely no bleeding (well, some spotting around week 6) until I was 33 weeks, 3 days. I had a major bleed then, and was 'retained' (as they continuously wrote on my chart) until I had major internal bleeding (placenta bleeding, but blocking the blood) and immediately sectioned 3 days later.

Unfortunately, you'll not be able to plan this one. Get your hospital bag sorted sooner rather than later, just in case! I'd been admitted for pre-eclampsia then released the day before I had my bleed. I'd spent the day doing washing and such for my hospital bag... and then it was all on the line when I rushed back in with the bleed!


----------



## Alias

WannaB said:


> Well Im certainly not the poster child for happy previa endings!:wacko: I read Sars happy ending, your boy is gorgeous, well done hun!:hugs: Just after you msged me I ended up in hospital with a small bleed, then Friday, just gone, it felt like my waters had broken at 32 weeks, turned out it was all blood and I was taken to the hospital via ambulance. The bleeding stopped and now becuase of it I am hospital bound till baby is born by c-section at 37 weeks, if it will stay put! Im bored, but at least we are both safe and in the right place if something goes wrong again.:thumbup:

I had pretty much the same thing happen, at almost the same gestation. You're in the best place. I know it's desperately boring, but get people to visit and it looks like you at least have internet access (that kept me sane!). Something did go wrong, and my 3-4 week planned stay ended up being less than two. I was really glad that at 2am when things went wrong, I was in hospital. And DD's now a happy and healthy 8 month old, despite her rocky entrance into the world!


----------



## kheiro

zoecorkhill said:


> Becxi said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. I have been told this week that I have an anterior low lying placenta. All midwife said was that they would re scan me at 36 weeks and that was pretty much it. Didn't have this is either of my previous pregnancy's. Have noticed that quite a few of you know how much your placenta has to move away by but this was never mentioned to me, should it have been, or should I have asked?? Also I had some unexplained bleeds in 1st Tri where we were told I might miscarry. Does anyone know if the low lying placenta could have caused this or is it only a problem later in pregnancy??
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but have never heard of any of this before :nope:xxx
> 
> This is exactly what happened to me today, except I'm booked in for a rescan at 32 wkd, not 36. I had spotting in 1st tri as well, and am interested in the answer to this one too :wacko:Click to expand...

I suspect that if they are just referring to your placenta as being low lying and that they are not rescanning until 36 weeks this will probably be a situation that will resolve. The fact that it is anterior is also a good thing as the anterior surface of the uterus tends to grow more than the posterior which increases your chances of the placenta being well away from your cervix by 36 weeks. This was exactly what happened with my daughter and we had a really easy, practically perfect homebirth.


----------



## kheiro

At the scan today, 24 weeks, I was told that I have a placenta with a succenturiate lobe which covers the os (the main part of it partially covers the os). Can anyone tell me whether this practically guarantees a c-section even if the placenta moves ? Am I being naive to still hope for a vaginal delivery ?

Any suggestions of where to look for information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## charliekitty

Just popping back in, I was told I had a low lying placenta at 21 weeks I had my 36 week scan today and it has moved out of the way,
Yay I'm so happy about it, I spent ages worrying bout it, my advice to people is to try not to think about it to much and enjoy ur pregnancy xxx


----------



## sar35

charliekitty said:


> Just popping back in, I was told I had a low lying placenta at 21 weeks I had my 36 week scan today and it has moved out of the way,
> Yay I'm so happy about it, I spent ages worrying bout it, my advice to people is to try not to think about it to much and enjoy ur pregnancy xxx

Glad yours moved and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy xx


----------



## Helly

Kheiro it may move but if its covering the OS it has a long way to move so I wouldnt get your hopes up too much, just look after yourself.


----------



## FierceAngel

mine is partially covering the cervix at 20 weeks im going back at 32 weeks to check if it has moved but have scans at 24 and 28 weeks so hoping it might move up by then so my minds at rest earlier x


----------



## sar35

FierceAngel said:


> mine is partially covering the cervix at 20 weeks im going back at 32 weeks to check if it has moved but have scans at 24 and 28 weeks so hoping it might move up by then so my minds at rest earlier x

i think the partial covering ones are likely to move, but I know how i felt when ppl said that to me, kind of like its not as important, hope yours moves, its a worry isnt it. please update when u have next scan xxx


----------



## onmyway0x

just a quick question, I know in some cases it's likely that the placenta will migrate upwards *hoping mine does!! , is there any chance it could move further onto the cervix ?


----------



## Helly

No i dont think it can move closer because of the way your uterus stretches it can only pull in one direction but Im not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Alias

AFAIK it can move down, but it's unusual. From something I read I got the impression the placenta can 'spread' to get more surface area for oxygen/nutrients. At my 20 weeks scan they thought mine was partially covering. At 34 weeks it was total. But then they couldn't see it very well with the external scanner at 34 weeks either, and had to use the internal scanner so it could have been covering at 20 weeks they just didn't check close enough.


----------



## sar35

at 12 weeks mine was 'Leading edge partially covering the os' and at 20 weeks it was totally covering, not sure how or why though


----------



## tessica123

I had a bad bleed on Friday last week

Doc mentioned placenta but didn't really give me much info just scared he'll out of me with percentages they listened for heart beat and as they found it wouldn't scan me as I'd got one book for yesterday just sent me home no advice or anything was only 19 plus 6 

Was still bleeding on and off till Tuesday evening would be bright red then dark then nothing for few hours then start again 

Went for scan yesterday to be told i have low lying placenta and got to be re scanned at 34 I had foreign doc and although I don't mind that I nearly understood anything he told me all i managed to get him to explain was don't worry and to rest, doing my best but google didn't help and neither does a 6 month old baby lol

I started bleeding again last night bright red for about 20 min then been very dark since, I have rung them and they said see how it is today if it gets red again ring them back

Not very helpful at all

I am 2 busses away from hospital and about 25min drive will get taxi if anything happens just not sure about getting taxi if am bleeding heavy don't want to end up messing cab lol if i was to ring for ambulance would they think I was wasting there time

Also if i have to stay in what happens with my 6 month old baby??

My mum will do her best and my oh but both cant afford to take loads of time off we will loose house if oh takes time off he self employed too so no pay!

Only person we know that dent work in day is oh ex his daughters mum and although we get on not best sit but she in hospital today having her arm pinned after bad break at weekend so wont be able to help much

I just don't think i can be away from my boy

Xx


----------



## sar35

tessica123 said:


> I had a bad bleed on Friday last week
> 
> Doc mentioned placenta but didn't really give me much info just scared he'll out of me with percentages they listened for heart beat and as they found it wouldn't scan me as I'd got one book for yesterday just sent me home no advice or anything was only 19 plus 6
> 
> Was still bleeding on and off till Tuesday evening would be bright red then dark then nothing for few hours then start again
> 
> Went for scan yesterday to be told i have low lying placenta and got to be re scanned at 34 I had foreign doc and although I don't mind that I nearly understood anything he told me all i managed to get him to explain was don't worry and to rest, doing my best but google didn't help and neither does a 6 month old baby lol
> 
> I started bleeding again last night bright red for about 20 min then been very dark since, I have rung them and they said see how it is today if it gets red again ring them back
> 
> Not very helpful at all
> 
> I am 2 busses away from hospital and about 25min drive will get taxi if anything happens just not sure about getting taxi if am bleeding heavy don't want to end up messing cab lol if i was to ring for ambulance would they think I was wasting there time
> 
> Also if i have to stay in what happens with my 6 month old baby??
> 
> My mum will do her best and my oh but both cant afford to take loads of time off we will loose house if oh takes time off he self employed too so no pay!
> 
> Only person we know that dent work in day is oh ex his daughters mum and although we get on not best sit but she in hospital today having her arm pinned after bad break at weekend so wont be able to help much
> 
> I just don't think i can be away from my boy
> 
> Xx

Hi, first off you will def not be wasting the ambulance's time,you MUST call them if you get another bleed. I feel very strongly about it as it happened to me. Im not sure what to suggest about your other baby but if you have already had bleeding im sure the hospital will want to keep you in if you bleed again, you must take them seriously as PP is a condition that puts you and your unborn child at risk.(Not wanting to scare you) but I wish i took it seriously.
My OH had nearly 5 weeks off and we are skint, im sure no one will see you go homeless or without food, if you have to go to hospital im sure someone can help you, but you must go if they say you do.
Hope you dont have anymore bleeding and wish you well for the rest of your pregnancy, please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## tessica123

Hi sar35

Thank for comment my oh just told me not to be silly there is plenty who can help and my sister gets 2 days week off college and although I'd never leave her on her own oh will work from home and supervise her lol

Just read my note and got oh to translate the horrible doctors writing lol and it says 
Lie lying posterior placentor partially over os (don't know what os is) ???

Xx


----------



## sar35

os is the cervix (exit route) mine was partially covering at 12 weeks and fully covering at 20weeks. Please go to hospital if you have any more bleeds it is quite serious :hugs:


----------



## tessica123

sar35 said:


> os is the cervix (exit route) mine was partially covering at 12 weeks and fully covering at 20weeks. Please go to hospital if you have any more bleeds it is quite serious :hugs:


Thank you I will do!

My hv is coming tomorrow as she was mv for 10 years I rang her today to ask bit of advice on weaning for my little man and mentioned problems that am having and that want really given much info she said she would come see little man and help with weening and also give me some advice

Just realised in back of my notes to silly doctor has left the copy of the photo of my placenta that was taken for hospital records will take picture in bit and when on laptop instead of oh iPad I'll upload it let you see

Xx


----------



## sar35

tessica123 said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> os is the cervix (exit route) mine was partially covering at 12 weeks and fully covering at 20weeks. Please go to hospital if you have any more bleeds it is quite serious :hugs:
> 
> 
> Thank you I will do!
> 
> My hv is coming tomorrow as she was mv for 10 years I rang her today to ask bit of advice on weaning for my little man and mentioned problems that am having and that want really given much info she said she would come see little man and help with weening and also give me some advice
> 
> Just realised in back of my notes to silly doctor has left the copy of the photo of my placenta that was taken for hospital records will take picture in bit and when on laptop instead of oh iPad I'll upload it let you see
> 
> XxClick to expand...

lol our pregnancy seemed to be all about the placenta and we laughed when we got scan pics of it instead of the baby, I dont mean to scare you I really dont, try and enjoy your pregnancy, but be aware if you do bleed. I wish you well.


----------



## tessica123

I am so doing my best to enjoy this one but so far not happening have had every bug going then my lo get it the oh lol and then we just pass it round lol

Then I got flu so I'll all over Xmas and now this not to mention the really bad SPd I am getting was really bad with last preg had crutches towards end and it's coming back

Just told my oh NO MORE BABIES after this one lol

Xx


----------



## Ivoryapril

Hi ladies. My son is 8 months old and i'm 10 weeks pregnant (not exactly planned but we're happy!) Anyway, with my son i was told at 20 weeks the placenta was near the os but that it would most definitely move and would be rescanned at 34 weeks, i had no bleeding and wasn't told to rest or anything but at 34 weeks it hadn't moved. The scanning went on a couple more weeks before they booked in my section and my son was born at 39 weeks huge and healthy and well. The surgeon told me it had been complete praevia (which they didn't know beforehand) and I lost a litre of blood when the placenta detached but have been on iron and my blood count is great, didn't need a transfusion or anything. I think it happened to me because of a D&C for previous miscarriage.

So onto this pregnancy, my 12 week scan is on the 31st january with a consultant so they can thoroughly check for it again. I'm really scared of it happening again with scarring from my D&C and c-section and the fact that my pregnancies are so close together. Anyone able to reassure me/offer any statistics? If the placenta is high up at my 12 week scan is it likely to grow down toward my cervix or am i pretty safe? x


----------



## Jenner

I believe that the earlier the diagnoses the better your odds. If they find it early than 95% of the time it moves before delivery. If it is found later then there isn't as much time for the change and you are pretty set. I hope it moves for all of you, I wish the best for everyone on here. I think if one of us has to be the bad statistic its me so maybe you will all be the lucky ones! :)

I am have been scheduled for my surgery on Jan 26th. I have the placenta percreta that has grown out of my c-section scar and is wrapped around my bladder. Any prayers are welcomed, this has been such a roller coaster but I am still very scared for the end to be so near. I would love to hear how the recovery was if anyone has some input.


----------



## sar35

Ivoryapril said:


> Hi ladies. My son is 8 months old and i'm 10 weeks pregnant (not exactly planned but we're happy!) Anyway, with my son i was told at 20 weeks the placenta was near the os but that it would most definitely move and would be rescanned at 34 weeks, i had no bleeding and wasn't told to rest or anything but at 34 weeks it hadn't moved. The scanning went on a couple more weeks before they booked in my section and my son was born at 39 weeks huge and healthy and well. The surgeon told me it had been complete praevia (which they didn't know beforehand) and I lost a litre of blood when the placenta detached but have been on iron and my blood count is great, didn't need a transfusion or anything. I think it happened to me because of a D&C for previous miscarriage.
> 
> So onto this pregnancy, my 12 week scan is on the 31st january with a consultant so they can thoroughly check for it again. I'm really scared of it happening again with scarring from my D&C and c-section and the fact that my pregnancies are so close together. Anyone able to reassure me/offer any statistics? If the placenta is high up at my 12 week scan is it likely to grow down toward my cervix or am i pretty safe? x

Hi cant offer any stats but i also had a miscarriage but no previous c sections. If your placenta is high i believe it will stay there, good luck and keep us updated 



Jenner said:


> I believe that the earlier the diagnoses the better your odds. If they find it early than 95% of the time it moves before delivery. If it is found later then there isn't as much time for the change and you are pretty set. I hope it moves for all of you, I wish the best for everyone on here. I think if one of us has to be the bad statistic its me so maybe you will all be the lucky ones! :)
> 
> I am have been scheduled for my surgery on Jan 26th. I have the placenta percreta that has grown out of my c-section scar and is wrapped around my bladder. Any prayers are welcomed, this has been such a roller coaster but I am still very scared for the end to be so near. I would love to hear how the recovery was if anyone has some input.

:hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Thank you for this thread! And all you wonderful ladies for your stories:) 

This is number three for me. The other two were vaginal births. My daughter I had no issues at all. With my son I had Polyhydramnios (too much amniotic fluid) and ended up having my water break at 36 weeks. And although it was early, I didnt have much problems after that. Im 18 +4 weeks right now and found out at scan 1: Im having a girl! and 2: I have complete placenta previa. The nurse acted like they had little faith that it was going to move and I would need a c section. I see the doc in three weeks and will set up another scan after that. I have alot of period type cramping that the nurse said was most likely from the preiva but thankfully no bleeding. Im on pelvic rest right now so no intercourse , or heavy lifting. If I feel pressure of any kind Im to sit down for a while. So cant wait to see my doctor in a few weeks and see what the plan is. Until then Im taking it easy unless bleeding starts


----------



## sar35

mommyof2peas said:


> Thank you for this thread! And all you wonderful ladies for your stories:)
> 
> This is number three for me. The other two were vaginal births. My daughter I had no issues at all. With my son I had Polyhydramnios (too much amniotic fluid) and ended up having my water break at 36 weeks. And although it was early, I didnt have much problems after that. Im 18 +4 weeks right now and found out at scan 1: Im having a girl! and 2: I have complete placenta previa. The nurse acted like they had little faith that it was going to move and I would need a c section. I see the doc in three weeks and will set up another scan after that. I have alot of period type cramping that the nurse said was most likely from the preiva but thankfully no bleeding. Im on pelvic rest right now so no intercourse , or heavy lifting. If I feel pressure of any kind Im to sit down for a while. So cant wait to see my doctor in a few weeks and see what the plan is. Until then Im taking it easy unless bleeding starts

good luck with your pregnancy, I hope it does move out of the way for you as 95% of them do :thumbup:


----------



## kheiro

Well it looks like there's no chance of a natural delivery for me now :sad2:

Scan yesterday at 29 weeks showed that placenta was still just covering the os L to R. It also showed that although the vessels between the two lobes are supported by a a very thin portion of the placenta the implications are the same as vasa previa as if the placenta migrates it is likely to move the vessels over the os. Absolutely gutted. Just want this over with now.


----------



## sar35

kheiro said:


> Well it looks like there's no chance of a natural delivery for me now :sad2:
> 
> Scan yesterday at 29 weeks showed that placenta was still just covering the os L to R. It also showed that although the vessels between the two lobes are supported by a a very thin portion of the placenta the implications are the same as vasa previa as if the placenta migrates it is likely to move the vessels over the os. Absolutely gutted. Just want this over with now.

:hugs: stay strong and trust your instincts xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I started bleeding heavily on Wednesday [I was just going home from hospital following a 3rd admission for HG] and was readmitted before I even got home. The consultant kept me in for 2 nights to monitor baby but said although the placenta is completely covering the cervix she wouldn't diagnose placenta previa as it's so early it'll probably move? I'm still bleeding now, pretty scary :s


----------



## tessica123

Aaisrie said:


> I started bleeding heavily on Wednesday [I was just going home from hospital following a 3rd admission for HG] and was readmitted before I even got home. The consultant kept me in for 2 nights to monitor baby but said although the placenta is completely covering the cervix she wouldn't diagnose placenta previa as it's so early it'll probably move? I'm still bleeding now, pretty scary :s


Hope bleeding stops soon they have yet to keep neon but ive been there 3 times now as have been bleeding for 3 weeks not sometimes it's really fresh then i get heavy old blood then a get brownish discharge and it just seems to keep going round in that

I thought it had stopped yesterday but after 3 hours of not even discharge it started again, and today I have been getting really painful bh too so am really feeling it

Going to give mw call on Monday make an apt earlier than my next one


----------



## Jenner

So I have a question. Have others of you with previa had a lot of pain in your stomachs. Especially down low? This has been a really uncomfortable pregnancy but I wasn't sure if it's just because I've had so many or if its because of all the complications I've had. 

Anyway I go to the hospital tomorrow and am having the c-section and corrective surgeries on Wednesday. Any prayers are welcomed I am quite freaked out right now!


----------



## sar35

Jenner said:


> So I have a question. Have others of you with previa had a lot of pain in your stomachs. Especially down low? This has been a really uncomfortable pregnancy but I wasn't sure if it's just because I've had so many or if its because of all the complications I've had.
> 
> Anyway I go to the hospital tomorrow and am having the c-section and corrective surgeries on Wednesday. Any prayers are welcomed I am quite freaked out right now!

Oh Jenner, I will be thinking of you tomorrow, I really hope it goes well, I had pains low down like something was gonna fall out, felt really heavy down there! Walking was especially painful.. Are u in the UK, we can swap numbers if you want. Prayers and thoughts with you. PMA PMA xxx


----------



## Jenner

I am in the United States but I wish we lived closer, its been really nice having you through all this. I will pm you my personal email address though.


----------



## sar35

Jenner said:


> I am in the United States but I wish we lived closer, its been really nice having you through all this. I will pm you my personal email address though.

got it:thumbup: is the pain like i described:hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

Im not very far along ut I get AF type cramps to either side. Sometimes they are pretty bad


----------



## Jenner

I think so, they are really low usually on the sides. If I do anything to much it gets worse. Sitting especially has been really uncomfortable.


----------



## Jenner

Here we go! Less than 24 hours now and I will have my baby and then no more pregnancy complications! Still praying they get in there and find it not to be as bad as they thought, but trying to be realistic too! Not the easiest thing I've ever done (I mean the optimism!!!) Any prayers are welcome, I appreciate all you ladies on here that are so willing to share your thoughts, prayers and many experiences.


----------



## Macmad

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the helpful advice on this thread. I was diagnosed with a low lying placenta at 19 weeks after a bleed. Had another scan today at 25 + 5wks and it still hasn't moved. Was told today that I would be having another scan at 32 weeks and if it hasn't moved I would be booked in for a c section.

Hoping its going to move by itself, so fingers crossed!


----------



## mommyof2peas

Bump..this thread really helped me... so I want it easy to find :)


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I just found out last week that I have a low lying placenta...I am wondering why my dr just now decided to mention this. I am not sure of the measurments or its over my cervix. I need to read this whole thread but maybe someone who has experienced can tell me is there still time for it to move?? I will be asking the dr as well at my next appt on the 21st. Thank you


----------



## sar35

hi there is time for it to move it can move at the last minute, Have you had any bleeding in this pg?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

sar35 said:


> hi there is time for it to move it can move at the last minute, Have you had any bleeding in this pg?

No. Well I did have a bleed about 11 weeks but they assciated that with the loss of the twin but nothing else to give any indication that I have a low lying. My dr is going to scan me every appt but also to check on his growth...at my 30 week scan they were estimating him at 4lbs 4oz already.


----------



## sar35

my boy was big, have a look at my birth story if you want , dont want to scare you though


----------



## mommyof2peas

I do believe they will keep checking until 36 weeks :) sometimes even farther. On the plus side its just low lying, so less for it to move! FXed


----------



## reedsgirl1138

sar35 said:


> my boy was big, have a look at my birth story if you want , dont want to scare you though

This is my 4th. LOL My son was born at 36weeks at 8lbs 11oz but I am off to check out your story I would likt to know about someone who has been through this. THank you so much.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ohmy gosh!! I see what you mean about scary...I thought you meant size but I see now what you meant. WOw that is nerve wracking. I am so glad you and little Joe are ok. He is adorbale by they way.


----------



## pearl378

I am so happy to find this!

I am currently 21 weeks along and I had my ultrasound at 18.5 weeks. My placenta is completely covering my cervix right now. I have restricts to no intercourse and no heavy lifting. I go back at 23 weeks for another ultrasound. And also at 28 weeks to see if it has moved at all. I'm not stressing since I haven't had any bleeding at all during my pregnancy. The baby is healthy so I'm happy :)


----------



## sar35

I do stress that if you get *ANY* bleeding to get it checked out, and if you are given the option to stay in hospital towards the end please do it, I didnt and I didnt see the urgency, never thought 'the bleed' would happen to me but it did...


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Thankyou Sars I am so glad you shared your story with me. Really opened my eyes as to what can happen and I am so so glad both you and your little man are ok.


----------



## sar35

i was very naive and never ever thought that could happen to me or the speed it happened at, very scary indeed!


----------



## WannaB

I'm with Sar, if you are told or get the opportunity to go into hospital early and stay I would do so. I had my first bleed at 19 weeks where they discovered mine, fully covering the OS by 6cm, really nasty one. It never moved away enough and was still covering the OS at my last scan at 33 weeks. Luckily I was in hospital, had a bleed at 30 weeks, let go, then another at 31 +6, admitted this time but the docs wouldnt let me go home, was quite a large bleed, so much so I thought my waters had broken. I was in hospital for 2 weeks and on Christmas eve at 33 +6 baby Samantha was born via emergency C-Section. I just sat up in bed that night to get my obs taken by the nurse and I began to instantly bleed out, within 30 minutes I was in the OR having my little miracle. I too never thought it would really happen to me but thank god I was in hospital when it did, if not I may have very well lost my baby and my own life, we live on a farm and its about an hour away from the hospital. If you are close to one I wouldnt worry about it, they were prepared to let me be about 15 minutes by car away, but no more. Sorry if I'm scaring anyone, but just urging you to take the hospital route if it gets offered, boring as hell but well worth it! Good luck to you all ladies, PM me if you need to ask anything or just to chat about it.:hugs:


----------



## sar35

WannaB said:


> I'm with Sar, if you are told or get the opportunity to go into hospital early and stay I would do so. I had my first bleed at 19 weeks where they discovered mine, fully covering the OS by 6cm, really nasty one. It never moved away enough and was still covering the OS at my last scan at 33 weeks. Luckily I was in hospital, had a bleed at 30 weeks, let go, then another at 31 +6, admitted this time but the docs wouldnt let me go home, was quite a large bleed, so much so I thought my waters had broken. I was in hospital for 2 weeks and on Christmas eve at 33 +6 baby Samantha was born via emergency C-Section. I just sat up in bed that night to get my obs taken by the nurse and I began to instantly bleed out, within 30 minutes I was in the OR having my little miracle. I too never thought it would really happen to me but thank god I was in hospital when it did, if not I may have very well lost my baby and my own life, we live on a farm and its about an hour away from the hospital. If you are close to one I wouldnt worry about it, they were prepared to let me be about 15 minutes by car away, but no more. Sorry if I'm scaring anyone, but just urging you to take the hospital route if it gets offered, boring as hell but well worth it! Good luck to you all ladies, PM me if you need to ask anything or just to chat about it.:hugs:

Here Here!


----------



## mommyof2peas

I hear all your stories and it reminds me on what CAN happen. But I think Im a bit in denial. Ive had no bleeding, and other then some cramping , you wouldnt even know I have CPP. I go in for a scan at 28 weeks. I hope to convince my doc to do a scan a bit earlier then that since my gender scan was done at 16 weeks I want to make sure I have the right gender BEFORE my shower LOL So fingers crossed that I get good news.


----------



## WannaB

Its funny, I knew I had it and knew how serious it was/could be, the tone of my docs voice and his face was enough to scare the you know what out of me, but I still didn't think it would happen??! I suppose we just can't believe anything bad is going to happen to our babies! The good news is that I've havnt come accross a story with a bad outcome, once the Docs are aware of it, its totally managable.:thumbup:


----------



## sar35

i lived more than half hour away from the hospital and the ambulance didnt show any sign of urgency, im just glad that the first bleed that night wasnt 'the' bleed!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

My dr kinda was nonchalant about it...kinda like oh by the way your placenta is low lying and we need to watch that. Makes me a but nervous cause I do deliver quickly and the hospital is half hour away. I have my dr app monday with another scan so I guess I will know more.


----------



## Helly

Wow just catching up on this thread and pretty gobsmacked to find Eve and Reedsgirl in here! Like Sar said, any sign of a bleed get to hospital, its probably all fine but as Sar said it could be 'the bleed'. I didnt really take it seriously but I did stay in hospital from 34 weeks to 38 weeks, I never had any bleeds at all but I wouldnt have argued with my consultant when he said "you know if you leave the hospital, even if you are in the car park, i cant guarantee to save you or your baby", well that kept me in the ward lol.


----------



## Aaisrie

Helly they still won't officially diagnose me with it until 20w [even though all the scans I had because of bleeding showed it was WAY covering it] I've my consultant appt today so I might get to see how it's sitting but every Dr that's scanned me has just been like "Well it'll probably move so no need to worry"!!! My bleeding is finally tailing off to just staining now, that's 4+ weeks of bleeding!!


----------



## WannaB

The statistics for it to move Aaisrie are pretty high, thats why they don't seem really bothered in the early stages. Only about 1% of pregnancies have placenta previa, and 95% of those 1% shift in time for a natural delivery and I'm pretty sure those stats are for placentas that are within the danger zone of the OS or partial/completley covering the OS, not just a low lying placenta, so your odds are pretty good!:thumbup:


----------



## Aaisrie

WannaB mine is sitting down the left side, over the bottom and up the right side? They didn't really give me info on it just said that it was causing my bleeding and they'd re-evaluate it at the 20w scan


----------



## WannaB

Sounds similar to mine, mine was sitting from back to front totally covering the OS. My first bleed was at 19 weeks and my doc said ones like that pretty much don't get out of the way in time, rarely, and that I just should prepare for a c-section and he was spot on. Hopfully yours will shift, if not just stay put long enough so bubs isnt too early!:hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

It's weird on the doppler because I can hear the placenta on both sides so it makes it harder to find Noodle's HB LOL Whereas with my DD it was obviously just in one place. Mine is slightly more to the left than the right but at the last scan last Sunday it was still totally over it... I mean to my untrained eyes it doesn't look like it's moved at all but then I know it's growing too?


----------



## tessica123

Just quick question I've had bleeding from 19 weeks but other day it was fresh and loads worse so off i went and they kelt me in for 2days horrible as i could not take me lo with me and he is still my baby hated being away from him

Had another scan and placenta has moved further over my cervix didn't tell me measurements and I didn't think to ask at the time

They tell me no bleeding seen on us and cervix closed

But none of them really answered me when i said where is the blood coming from???????


----------



## Aaisrie

Could it be left over bits as the placenta moved? I actually have no idea I'm just throwing thoughts out there!


----------



## tessica123

Aaisrie said:


> Could it be left over bits as the placenta moved? I actually have no idea I'm just throwing thoughts out there!


Thank you I just wondered as consultant said was due to low lying placenta but placenta wasn't bleeding and thought it has to come from somewhere


----------



## sar35

funny that! I dont know either lol and someone mentioned the doppler, i used to hear the placenta on both sides too, never really thought of it before


----------



## WannaB

tessica123 said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Could it be left over bits as the placenta moved? I actually have no idea I'm just throwing thoughts out there!
> 
> 
> Thank you I just wondered as consultant said was due to low lying placenta but placenta wasn't bleeding and thought it has to come from somewhereClick to expand...

Mine was the same, its not actually the placenta bleeding or blood from inside the uterus, its from where the placenta lifts away from being over or hanging near the OS, like ripping a scab off and it bleeds if that makes any sense!:wacko::haha: When its brown blood its from a bleed days/weeks ago, the red blood is recent. So Aaisrie is pretty spot on, its from where its lifted or torn away from where its adhered to.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey ladies what kind of questions should I be asking at my next scan on Monday?? I am still really shocked my dr has been so nonchalant about all this. Thank you


----------



## WannaB

Just ask how far/over the OS the placenta is and what grade they are classing it as, its more just for your own info so you can do a bit of a google on it, better the devil you know iykwim! There isnt much else you can really do but be prepared and make sure your doc is prepared as well, ask his plan of attack! He's probably not too worried at the moment because its just low lying and not actually over?!:shrug:


----------



## Helly

Just prepare yourself for if he says an extended hospital stay is on the cards. I prepared for it so it didn't hit me as hard. 

Wannab is right over them being so nonchalant about it. As most cases right themselves they dont concern themselves until delivery approaches. Hence the appointment around 34 weeks. I heard nothing from my 20 week scan until that follow up 34 week appointment. I didn't leave the hospital after the appointment. It was jus straight up to the ward. I'm glad I researched it or I would never have known to expect what was coming.

Eve I can't believe you've bled so much, no lifting, no hoovering and nothing internal missy! Just take it easy and remember you've got this far you are going to breeze the rest, whether it be a caesarean or a vaginal birth doesn't matter. You and noodle being healthy and safe is all that matters x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Well dr appt today was long...got my scan first and he is still breech and my placenta has moved down more to where its covering my cervix. My NST went well and he was plenty active and happy. Dr doesn't seemed to be to worried about him being breech or my placenta at this time he says there are times for things to adjust but I am a bit anxious. Up til today I thought it was a low lying placenta but she showed us in the scan and my placenta is over it and even she said it is moving the wrong way it wasn't completely over it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Pretty Please

Can you believe it this is what I have got! I went into a&e 10 days ago with huge amount of blood loss - gushing out and been in hospital since. Had scan, 4 steroids, Anti bios got transferred hospital as no cots for premature baby. The dr could not work out why I was bleeding bright red blood still all the time. Had a scan this afternoon and told I'm not leaving hospital for a while! The consultant said that the 1st scan was wrong but how can you make a mess up on a scan? Maybe junior scanner I will be asking more questions Tom I was annoyed that it has taken 10 days to work it out. However at least I know why and I'm here in hospital until this blood stops ! I am so shocked that my 20 week scan didn't pick it up and had around another 4 scans and the Top scanner only managed to pick it up today surely it shouldn't be that difficult :growlmad:


----------



## sar35

Pretty Please said:


> Can you believe it this is what I have got! I went into a&e 10 days ago with huge amount of blood loss - gushing out and been in hospital since. Had scan, 4 steroids, Anti bios got transferred hospital as no cots for premature baby. The dr could not work out why I was bleeding bright red blood still all the time. Had a scan this afternoon and told I'm not leaving hospital for a while! The consultant said that the 1st scan was wrong but how can you make a mess up on a scan? Maybe junior scanner I will be asking more questions Tom I was annoyed that it has taken 10 days to work it out. However at least I know why and I'm here in hospital until this blood stops ! I am so shocked that my 20 week scan didn't pick it up and had around another 4 scans and the Top scanner only managed to pick it up today surely it shouldn't be that difficult :growlmad:

oh no! well at least you are in the right place,good luck, keep us posted we are here for you x


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Have any of you ladies had the experience of it moving in time?? I mean I am 33 weeks and think that my uterous has grown all it will its right at my rib cage with Gunner's head at my breast bone. And from what I read it moves as the uterous grows..is that correct??


----------



## sar35

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Have any of you ladies had the experience of it moving in time?? I mean I am 33 weeks and think that my uterous has grown all it will its right at my rib cage with Gunner's head at my breast bone. And from what I read it moves as the uterous grows..is that correct??

yes thats right, although they say it doesnt actually move but you uterus does and it moves up with that, there is a chance it does move this late in the game, and lots of ppl on here have moved, fingers crossed for you, when do you have another scan ?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I have a scan every Monday and a NST 2x a week to keep a eye on my lo.


----------



## sar35

reedsgirl1138 said:


> I have a scan every Monday and a NST 2x a week to keep a eye on my lo.

whats a NST?


----------



## reedsgirl1138

A neonatal stress test. They hook me up to the monitors and monitor his hr and for contraction.


----------



## Helly

Ah reedsgirl, sorry things havent improved. Same as before, any sign of blood or contractions get to hospital. It is possible for it to move still but if its covering further than it was 2 weeks ago I would prepare for a c section and anything else is a bonus.

Pretty please - sorry youre having such an awful time and at 29 weeks as well! Glad you are in hospital though, best place even if it is frustrating and boring x


----------



## rach560

hi everybody i was reading your messages and saying about how many cms you are, i dont know this yet cause i only found out the other day and im 33 weeks, i go back at 36 weeks to make sure everything is ok, i havent started bleeding yet, and the sonographer didnt say anything about not lifting anything, im so worried about it and i cant sleep at night just thinking about it all the time.... can anyone help me? xx


----------



## sar35

hi rach, is yours covering the os or just low?


----------



## sar35

i wasnt told how far mine was just that it was covering the os


----------



## rach560

sar35 said:


> hi rach, is yours covering the os or just low?

no she just said that it low lying but going back at 36 weeks to check xx


----------



## sar35

that sounds promising, when was your last scan? has it always been low


----------



## rach560

sar35 said:


> that sounds promising, when was your last scan? has it always been low

one scan was at 21 weeks but she couldnt find my placenta as little one was in the waty so had another scan to check where it is the other day on 22nd feb and she told me that it was low so dont know if it always been like that or not hun xx


----------



## WannaB

Rach I wouldnt worry about it too much at this stage hun, your 33 weeks, you are in the clear for a nice healthy birth with little to no problems!:hugs: Sure it may have to be a C-Section and in a hurry, but bubs is old enough to be A-okay and the docs are aware of your situation and will be watching now. The real worry is when bubs is too young, or will be very premie, you've gotten to 33 weeks without a hiccup, fantastic job:thumbup:, and you may just go through without a bleed at all, it doesnt have to happen, but know if it does there is no real drama at this stage!:hugs:


----------



## sar35

WannaB said:


> Rach I wouldnt worry about it too much at this stage hun, your 33 weeks, you are in the clear for a nice healthy birth with little to no problems!:hugs: Sure it may have to be a C-Section and in a hurry, but bubs is old enough to be A-okay and the docs are aware of your situation and will be watching now. The real worry is when bubs is too young, or will be very premie, you've gotten to 33 weeks without a hiccup, fantastic job:thumbup:, and you may just go through without a bleed at all, it doesnt have to happen, but know if it does there is no real drama at this stage!:hugs:

well said:thumbup:


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Ladies I got the best news today!! Gunner has turned and now is head down...they did a internal scan and my placenta has moved. Its low laying still but over to the left so its went completely over my cervix and on out of the way! I am so happy with this. Gunner's head is now on my cerix and looks like he may stay that way!! I so hope so. :)


----------



## sar35

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Ladies I got the best news today!! Gunner has turned and now is head down...they did a internal scan and my placenta has moved. Its low laying still but over to the left so its went completely over my cervix and on out of the way! I am so happy with this. Gunner's head is now on my cerix and looks like he may stay that way!! I so hope so. :)

Hey thats the best news! now you can enjoy the rest of you pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Fantastic news RG!!

I have my 20w scan on Fri so hopefully I'll get good news too!!


----------



## grumpygal76

I feel better knowing I am not alone. I was just told at 30 weeks I have placenta previa and I am freaking out after reading about it. So scary.


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Hey GG Just read in the other post where it is low lying but your dr is insisting you have a csestion?? Y? My dr was very optimistic...maybe a little too but all in all he was right so far. He said there is plenty of time to move even with me being 33 weeks and it covering it was right. I say don't risk the baby of course for anymeans but don't let him push you into a csection if that is not what you want and can have the baby natural without causing him harm. THese ladies on here are great and they can help keep you positive I know they did me. :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

reeds I sure hope I get that news! that is fantastic!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

I really think mine moving had a lot to do with him turning head down...my whole bump has changed and dropped. I was doing exercises to turn him. But I am ready and praying all stays well. I so hope all you ladies get good news as well...I will be watching for updates. :)


----------



## sar35

I think the majority of girls on this thread have had theirs move, its only the odd one or two that didnt and we lived to tell the tale as it were


----------



## WannaB

I agree with Sar, its more common than not that the placentas move in time, its just a small percentage that are stubborn! Good news RG!!!:happydance:


----------



## NandO1

a quick ? any of you girls whose placenta moved did you notice a difference as in did you feel less pressure down below or stop needing to wee as much, im thinking mine has moved but i think bubs is sitting higher these days so that could be it. what do you think???


----------



## mothercabbage

interesting thread,ive had on/off bleeds and spotting from around 11 weeks, they found my placenta was low,reaching the os at an emergency scan at 11+6 weeks..im sure mine will move i know 95% do, but im nervous it wont...next scan on april 4th...xxxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

NandO1 said:


> a quick ? any of you girls whose placenta moved did you notice a difference as in did you feel less pressure down below or stop needing to wee as much, im thinking mine has moved but i think bubs is sitting higher these days so that could be it. what do you think???

I actually feel more pressure now that everything has moved...but prior to this my lo was also breech and now he is head down and pressing on my cervix...and I am weeing more so I think its all about the position of baby as well but I could be wrong.


----------



## NandO1

thanks reedsgirl, think im sort of hoping really, coz baby is def higher as the heartburn is testament to that, and it all sort of coincided with that, if its moved its moved if it hasnt it hasnt but its the waiting and wondering game that i cant stand! some babies cant get head down if the placenta is in the way so it makes sense that your little one has gone head down now things are out of the way. good luck to you not much longer to go xx


----------



## WannaB

My bub went from breech to head down, back to breech again all in one day, she was a busy girl!:haha: She did this daily, I think its more that the baby would be unable to engage, but if your placenta is still covering the OS you don't want them to do this anyway. I just knew she wriggled alot, never knew how many summer saults she was doing in there till I was in hospital for the long haul!


----------



## kheiro

newmommy23 said:


> sar35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> mine was fully covered and moved by 36 weeks. :) have hope girls!
> 
> Really! when were you scanned before 36weeks? I was scanned at 34 do you think mine could move?Click to expand...
> 
> yep, scanned at 19,21,24,32,34,36,38 and once when I was overdue just to be sure my placenta moved. It moved between my 36 and 38 scans so yeah its possible!Click to expand...

Newmommy, could you please tell me where your placenta was positioned ? I was told at a 34 week scan a couple of days ago that mine is pretty much hammock shaped front to back although mostly over the L side. I'm guessing that the only thing that will move that is if the side wall of the uterus grows massively over the next couple of weeks and the only way I can see that happening is if I gorge myself and just don't stop eating 24/7.:wacko:


----------



## Helly

Id go with reedsgirl as well Nando, mine went just clear of the OS, but not clear enough to labour and it was only when it got that far that i started to feel him low and feeling pressure, until then he was always high.

Reedsgirl, woohoo!!! Made up for you x

Eve - your scan was today, how did it go?


----------



## Aaisrie

Yes Helly!! I'm not even low laying anymore!! It's totally moved!!! Atticus is fine all the measurements were done!! I'm so happy and relaxed... now if only the hyperemesis would go and I could enjoy this pregnancy!!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Aarisrie that is great news!! I hope we all get a happy ending and we get to have our babies natural. 

I have a feeling my little man has turned breech again...his movements are back to the way they were before and I have a bump up top that rolls around just like before. I will know for sure monday but I am praying its his little hiney. LOL


----------



## ericacaca

Thank goodness I found this thread! Me and hubby have visited the maternity ward twice this week because I started spotting on Tuesday/Wednesday and then it got worse and heavier and most constant on Friday.

They checked everything out, my cervix is closed but there was dark red blood. Baby is fine, heart beat is fine - its just me bleeding! Doctor said I might have a low lying placenta but we won't know until I have my 20 week scan (which I have at 21 weeks on the 31st.... the wait is killing me!) All he said was rest until the bleeding stops.... it jsut frustrates me when they advise me not to go into work but won't sign me off work! urgh! 

At the moment the bleeding isnt as heavy, it now back to the pink it started at, but still constant.... and when I go to the loo sometimes blobs of blood plop out! (TMI, I'm sorry) - has anyone else had this problem? Sorry if this post has confused people - the placenta probably isnt low lying and its just pressure on the cervix... I really dont know! I just hope it stops soon! :-(

xxx


----------



## sar35

just to say, if you are admitted for any bleeding please make sure you stay there, even if you dont think it necessary!!!
It nice to see so many of them moving out of the way , gives hopes to others


----------



## Aaisrie

Erica I had bright red bleeding from 14 - 18w and at my 20w scan [which was just under 21w] on fri my placenta had completely moved so have hope!


----------



## mommyof2peas

So I didnt want to say anything until after my apt, but I did have a bit of pink earlier today. I didnt worry overly much as I was on my way to the docs anyhow for a normal check up. But the time I was giving my sample I didnt have any pink. I sked about having a US a bit early as I havent had one since 16 weeks and he said that was fine. So I dont have to wait until 28 weeks!! yay. I get to go in tomorrow at 1045am. So If I have pictures Ill make sure to post them. Ill be asking for more 3d ones cause I LOVE those. we should also see if my placenta has moved or not. Also I found out that it is posterior previa.meaning it is to the back, instead of the front. So that explains why I can feel my little girl all the time Also he said that because ist posterior it has a even better chance of correcting itself. So FXed that tomorrow brings good news. Although with the pink show earlier today, Im not holding my breath lol


This was yesterdays , then today

back from the doctors. My placenta has moved!!! Wont know how much exactly until I hear from the doctors. But looks like I am in line for a normal birth!!! :thumbup : Still might be "Low lying" but wont know for sure , again until I hear from the doctor. 
So everything is looking up


----------



## mommyof2peas

**double post*


----------



## sar35

mommyof2peas said:


> So I didnt want to say anything until after my apt, but I did have a bit of pink earlier today. I didnt worry overly much as I was on my way to the docs anyhow for a normal check up. But the time I was giving my sample I didnt have any pink. I sked about having a US a bit early as I havent had one since 16 weeks and he said that was fine. So I dont have to wait until 28 weeks!! yay. I get to go in tomorrow at 1045am. So If I have pictures Ill make sure to post them. Ill be asking for more 3d ones cause I LOVE those. we should also see if my placenta has moved or not. Also I found out that it is posterior previa.meaning it is to the back, instead of the front. So that explains why I can feel my little girl all the time Also he said that because ist posterior it has a even better chance of correcting itself. So FXed that tomorrow brings good news. Although with the pink show earlier today, Im not holding my breath lol
> 
> 
> This was yesterdays , then today
> 
> back from the doctors. My placenta has moved!!! Wont know how much exactly until I hear from the doctors. But looks like I am in line for a normal birth!!! :thumbup : Still might be "Low lying" but wont know for sure , again until I hear from the doctor.
> So everything is looking up

excellent news:hugs:


----------



## mommyof2peas

I have pictures too :) Sorry just so proud of them!!
 



Attached Files:







amelia2011-03-08 12.50.04.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 1









amelia2011-03-08 12.50.19.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 0









amelia us-03-08 11.22.26.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 1









amelia us 2011-03-08 11.24.32.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sar35

awww gorgeous!


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Mommyof2 that is awesome news!! Looks like we all our prayers r coming true!! Your little one is adorable!!!


----------



## mommyof2peas

reedsgirl1138 said:


> Mommyof2 that is awesome news!! Looks like we all our prayers r coming true!! Your little one is adorable!!!

Thanks hun! I hope to hear from the doctor tomorrow and he will tell me that everything looks great and gives me the green light to go about like normal :)


----------



## mommyof2peas

Ok girls heard from the doctor (well nurse) and looks like the previa has cleared up :) And no more pelvic rest :dance: :dance: :sex: :sex: but my placenta is still low lying. so Ill have another US to make sure that it has moved clear. Its not common, but it can slide back and cause issues. But eveything looks good so far :)


----------



## Helly

Brill news for Eve and Mommy to 2!

Erica if you are still bleeding call your midwife, you shouldn't be left guessing like that!


----------



## ericacaca

Sorry ladies.... it wasnt a llp! Went back in with alot more bleeding... had a scan, I'd lost fluid and miscarried the next morning! Very sad, and a bit annoyed at the doctor for not doing the scan when we were there just to check things over.... maybe he knew what was going on and the best thing for me to do was go home and not stay in hospital for the next 4 days! I really don't know! Thanks for the support... and I really hope and pray your babies are safe and all births are successful ones. xxx


----------



## reedsgirl1138

Erica I am so sorry hun. XX


----------



## sar35

so sorry Erica x


----------



## WannaB

So sorry to hear this erica. Hugs hun.


----------



## tessica123

been a while but just thought id update

ive been bleeding on and off since 19 weeks more on than off have had 2 hospital stays now :-( hate being away from lo he is still so young

i had scan last week and my placenta is only 1cm clear and thats same as 19weeks so no movemenet still loads of time my hospital policy is 4cm clear before can have normal delivery so really crossing my fingers

as for the rest well that just isnt happening i tell him all time if i am still bleeding and he just doesnt seem interested I purposly left some blood in loo other night when i went for wee knowing he was getting ready for bed and would be up soon and see it he had wee and flushed and didnt even check that i knew i was bleeding and i thought maybe he didnt see it although not sure how he couldnt have then 2 days later he mentioned that i had been bleeding few nights before 

he moans as housework not been done ect he is getting me down so much i was alomst glad of the last hospital stay to have a day away from him

but fingers crossed my placenta moves as i dont think ill cope with section then look after 2 little ones as oh keeps reminding me he cant afford to take more than week off work


----------



## sar35

im sorry its crap but he really really needs to look after you, show him my birth story! you should be resting, you have a potentially life threatening condition to you and the baby, he will have to do more or risk you being in hospital for rest of your pg, then he will have to do it all himself!!


----------



## Helly

Erica, im so so sorry for your loss x

Tessica, he needs to wake up to how serious this is and start pulling his weight, hope the bleeding stops soon x


----------



## tessica123

Thanks for your replys 

I have tried talking to him but nothing works I know I am doing too much but I am only doing what needs doing ie lo washing food and looking after him 

I don't know how much more I can take I have just asked oh to look after lo while I tidy our bedroom as dust driving me up wall and not put washing away for week he managed 10 min came up and I said lo needs bath you could do that for me and he said he was getting in bath him self id have to have lo I said I am busy and he just ignored me
Came ran bath I asked him not too lock door as bleeding quite heavy today plus think lo is kicking bladder as need loo all time and he went off on one as it's only time he gets to himself WTF I have to wait till lo asleep before I can have bath and seek g as though he won't sleep till about 10pm it never happens have to cope with quick showers


Arghhh he is driving me mad! Can ask family for help as there answer is he should be doing it!! Yes he should but he isnt

Xx sorry for rant


----------



## WannaB

Bah, I want to come and kick his arse!!!:growlmad: Rant away my lovley, about all we can do for you is sit and listen, hope things get better!:hugs:


----------



## NandO1

quik question for you ladies who have had their scans at 30+ weeks was it an internal as i read on a website that it was the best way to check if the placenta has moved,


----------



## HappyinLove

Maybe you all can give me advice with my situation.

I started spotting at 13 weeks, dark red blood (not fresh but not old). I went in and they did an ultrasound. They found that I had a subchorionic hematoma, which is a gathering of blood (or blood clot) between the uterus and the placenta. My dr wasn't too concerned and said that I would probably loose blood for a few more weeks or I may not because my body could absorb it. She just wanted me to make sure it wasn't fresh blood I was losing. So I continued spotting brownish stuff and knew that it was probably the clot. Then it pretty much came to a halt around 17 weeks. 

At 19 +2 I went to a family wedding out of town and while I was there I lost a big glob of blood but it was very mucousy too. Thick and goopy. I sent hubby a picture because he didn't go with me on this trip. He called me concerned but said maybe it's more of the clot coming out since I had never really lost "a lot" of blood. So I went on about my business and continued to lose smaller globs similar to the big one. I knew my gender scan ultrasound was going to be on 19 +5 so I figured I would wait to tell them about the bleeding then. The ultrasound tech did an external ultrasound and then decided to do an internal to get a closer look as to why I was still bleeding. She told me that the hematoma was gone! (yay!) She also had a concerned look on her face and said he wanted to get the doctor to take a second look.

My doctor was performing a c-section but her supervising doctor came in to talk to me. He did an external ultrasound and told me that my cervix is measuring 2.4cm and should be measuring 4+cm. He said that we needed to wait in the waiting room until my dr came back from the c-section, she was on her way. 

So we get called back and she tells me that I have a low lying placenta and that my cervix is starting to thin or efface. She also "checked" me to find that my cervix was closed but soft. I was terrified. She and her supervisor were shocked because my first pregnancy was completely normal, no issues, no complications, nothing. They normally don't see cervical competency issues in 2nd pregnancies. 

So they told me to take it easy, they would prefer if I didn't work but they weren't going to stop me if we needed the money. I immediately made the decision to not work because I didn't want the pressure of the baby to continue to weaken my cervix. I continued bleeding and started having braxton hicks contractions and last Friday it got worse enough to go to the hospital. We went and they kept me on IV fluids and bedrest and sent me home Sunday. I no longer had bleeding or contractions. I have now been on strict bedrest at home only getting up to tinkle. I now have dr appointments every 2 weeks. (I am only 21 weeks today)

They don't really know what was causing the bleeding, the cervix thinning or the low lying placenta. 

Did any of you have bleeding with low lying placentas??


----------



## sar35

HappyinLove said:


> Maybe you all can give me advice with my situation.
> 
> I started spotting at 13 weeks, dark red blood (not fresh but not old). I went in and they did an ultrasound. They found that I had a subchorionic hematoma, which is a gathering of blood (or blood clot) between the uterus and the placenta. My dr wasn't too concerned and said that I would probably loose blood for a few more weeks or I may not because my body could absorb it. She just wanted me to make sure it wasn't fresh blood I was losing. So I continued spotting brownish stuff and knew that it was probably the clot. Then it pretty much came to a halt around 17 weeks.
> 
> At 19 +2 I went to a family wedding out of town and while I was there I lost a big glob of blood but it was very mucousy too. Thick and goopy. I sent hubby a picture because he didn't go with me on this trip. He called me concerned but said maybe it's more of the clot coming out since I had never really lost "a lot" of blood. So I went on about my business and continued to lose smaller globs similar to the big one. I knew my gender scan ultrasound was going to be on 19 +5 so I figured I would wait to tell them about the bleeding then. The ultrasound tech did an external ultrasound and then decided to do an internal to get a closer look as to why I was still bleeding. She told me that the hematoma was gone! (yay!) She also had a concerned look on her face and said he wanted to get the doctor to take a second look.
> 
> My doctor was performing a c-section but her supervising doctor came in to talk to me. He did an external ultrasound and told me that my cervix is measuring 2.4cm and should be measuring 4+cm. He said that we needed to wait in the waiting room until my dr came back from the c-section, she was on her way.
> 
> So we get called back and she tells me that I have a low lying placenta and that my cervix is starting to thin or efface. She also "checked" me to find that my cervix was closed but soft. I was terrified. She and her supervisor were shocked because my first pregnancy was completely normal, no issues, no complications, nothing. They normally don't see cervical competency issues in 2nd pregnancies.
> 
> So they told me to take it easy, they would prefer if I didn't work but they weren't going to stop me if we needed the money. I immediately made the decision to not work because I didn't want the pressure of the baby to continue to weaken my cervix. I continued bleeding and started having braxton hicks contractions and last Friday it got worse enough to go to the hospital. We went and they kept me on IV fluids and bedrest and sent me home Sunday. I no longer had bleeding or contractions. I have now been on strict bedrest at home only getting up to tinkle. I now have dr appointments every 2 weeks. (I am only 21 weeks today)
> 
> They don't really know what was causing the bleeding, the cervix thinning or the low lying placenta.
> 
> Did any of you have bleeding with low lying placentas??

hi love sorry you've had a rough time, i had bleeding at 6,12,24 and 30 weeks. Take it easy x


----------



## NandO1

had a 32 week scan today placenta still low need another scan at 36 weeks, anyone have theirs low at 32w then out of way at 36w. on a sweet note bubs was using it as a pillow xx


----------



## shiseru

I was told my placenta was posterior low during a scan at 31 weeks, what are the chances of it moving? I know anterior has higher chance of moving but posterior... is unlikely?

For those with low placenta but moved later, were yours posterior or anterior?


----------



## NandO1

mine is anterior but didnt move much, but from what i have read posterior ones are less likely to move as most of the stretching is done in the front of the uterus. xx


----------



## sar35

NandO1 said:


> had a 32 week scan today placenta still low need another scan at 36 weeks, anyone have theirs low at 32w then out of way at 36w. on a sweet note bubs was using it as a pillow xx

mine didnt move! but i know others have, my baby was using it as a pillow too


----------



## shiseru

NandO1 that's what i heard too, hopefully yours moved by 36 weeks. 

I have another scan at 34 weeks, hopefully it moves. I didn't ask how many cms away from the os, i was told it's next to the os.


----------



## kiasuten

At my 19 week scan, I was diagnosed with a low-lying placenta, and my doctor told me that it was very likely that it would move up to a safer area (away from my cervix) after a few weeks.

By 23 weeks, it was moved far enough up that the doctor no longer had any concerns. That was my last scan.


----------



## Ivoryapril

Mine didn't move, think placenta was posterior x


----------



## tessica123

mine has moved 

my hospital policy is 4cm for normal birth mine is 5.5cm so fingers crossed they will still let me have normal birth got another scan next week just to check and go over things


----------



## sar35

tessica123 said:


> mine has moved
> 
> my hospital policy is 4cm for normal birth mine is 5.5cm so fingers crossed they will still let me have normal birth got another scan next week just to check and go over things

Good news :happydance:

Mine was posterior and didnt move


----------



## shiseru

Argh, so mine was posterior and the chances of it moving... :'(


----------



## satine51

Hi Ladies, 

I was diagnosed with anterior low lying placenta at 20 week scan and was scheduled for another scan in week 36! I was not told by sonographer what it would involve if it didn't move or was not told that I need to take any special care of myself. I haven't had any bleeding so far. 
I shouldn't have googled placenta previa, it only made me feel scared! I am hoping that it will move, but isn't it strange that they are waiting so long (36 weeks) for another scan?


----------



## sar35

satine51 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I was diagnosed with anterior low lying placenta at 20 week scan and was scheduled for another scan in week 36! I was not told by sonographer what it would involve if it didn't move or was not told that I need to take any special care of myself. I haven't had any bleeding so far.
> I shouldn't have googled placenta previa, it only made me feel scared! I am hoping that it will move, but isn't it strange that they are waiting so long (36 weeks) for another scan?

hi, its usual for it to move out of the way and can do right up to term i believe. Try not to worry about it, if you havent had any bleeding so far than thats a good sign. Did they say it was low lying or covering the os or anything?


----------



## satine51

Hi, I think they said it's 1 cm away and it needs to be 4 or 5 cm away I was told. She didn't even mention C section, but I will talk to my midwife next time I see her. I have a babybond scan this sunday, but not sure if they would check if it moved at all. I had an internal at 20 weeks as well, because she wanted to check exactly what was going on.


----------



## sar35

good luck, keep us updated x


----------



## ciabatta

I have complete placenta previa, have had it since I was admitted with bleeding at 29wks, she had drugs for her lungs and docs said no chance its moving so c section at 37 wks. In total, had 3 instances of bleeding, two of those combined with contractions every 5 mins, resulted in two hospitals stays of 10 days then a week. This is wk 6 of bedrest, bed or bathroom, not allowed to do anything else. OH doing everything and doing an amazing job though we are both suffering from no sex, especially me as cannot have an orgasm as it triggers contractions and bleeding - am super frustrated lol - but not much longer now, less than 3 wks I will have her and the 2 mnths of bedrest will be worth it!!


----------



## sar35

are you in hospital now? i had that, feel free to read my birth story, keep us informed xxx


----------



## babyhopes2323

Hi Ladies, i am aware that i am only 13 weeks and 4days but i was diagonsed with anterior low lying placenta at 1.2 cm. i do hope it moves soon, im in risk of bleeding but i thin 13 weeks is too early to diagnose? shouldnt they wait a bit longer? im going to my ob gyn on sunday to find out as this was done by a different radiologist at a different hospital, i am a bit worried but hoping for the best. xx


----------



## Helly

Yes hon, very early to diagnose. You've got a good chance of it moving, though any bleeding still call your hospital x


----------

